# B&B Calendar Girls ~ 2009 is the Year of the BFPs! Come join Us!



## JK1978

https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/rain_-1.gifhttps://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/aprilshows.gifhttps://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/rain_-1.gif

https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/duckie.gif Member Status https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/duckie.gif


JK1978  waiting on the :witch: after annov cycle
quail  in TWW No :af:
sallymuffin waiting to O :spermy: 
Polaris BFP 2/28/09 :happydance:


Butterfly7  Not updated 
griff2b Not Updated 
Tudor Rose Not Updated
MommyMichelle  Not Updated
Dawny690 Not Updated


https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/march.jpg

Polaris :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/102.gifhttps://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/bfp.gifhttps://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/102.gif

Helz81 :happydance::bfp::happydance: 



New members always welcome.
https://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart2/j.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart2/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart2/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart2/n.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart2/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart2/s.gif ​ 
https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/heart_anim.gifIntroductions:https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/heart_anim.gif

SN/Name: *JK1978 ~ April*
Partner Name: DH ~ Brian
Stats: TTC #1 2 yrs, 4 losses, Diagnosed Ovulation defect w/ low Progestone Levels, Mild PCOS, Unexplained Spontaneos Aborter.
Location: Cleveland, Ohio
Age: 30
VDay Standing: Possibly O-ing around VDay!

SN/Name: *Polaris *
Partner: In a long-term relationship for 9 years - never bothered with marriage but maybe if (when!)we have children
Stats: New to TTC. Came off BCP in December 2008 after being on it almost constantly for 15 years, no idea really about my cycle or my fertility levels so am keeping fingers crossed
Location: Dublin, Ireland
Age: 34 in April 
Partner's Age: 32 
VDay Standing: Will probably be in the dreaded 2WW. Not sure of cycle though - just started temping this month, so we will see how that goes!

SN/name- *Helz81*
Age- 28 in a few weeks time
Work- 16hrs a week as a chaimbermaid in a hotel
Stats- TTC for 2 months, already have 2 kids, 11 and 5
Partner- Husband of 4years (together 9) he's 31
Cycle- around 31-34 days
V/day standing- I will be in the 2ww as Im pretty sure I ov yesterday as I got a positive opk on tuesday, and a temp low, then this morning my temp has shot up. Going by that, that would make me 10dpo on V/day...ohhhh to take a test that day and get a would be fantastic!!!!

SN/Name: *sallymuffin ~ Sally*
Partner: Been engaged for nearly 3 weeks now, such a long time 
Stats: Been TTC for 10 months now, 3 early losses.
Location: Hampshire, England
Age: 31 in April 
Partner's Age: 35 
VDay Standing: Will be in the dreaded 2WW. Will be testing on the 18th Feb (if I can manage to wait that long).

SN/Name: *Tudor Rose ~ Lisa*
age: 24, hubby is 33 and a teacher
Cycle: my cycle is 31 days and im due to ovulate in the next day or so.
work: im studying, i work as a senior care in a dementia care home.
oh and i have a 6 month old kitten Tennat named after Neil Tennant lead singer of the pet shop boys.
Stats i have 2 children age 4 and 3 and would love 1 more

SN/Name: *MommyMichele*
Partner: John, married 3 years come May 28th, together 5 years V-dayStats: 15th cycle TTC #6, possible PCOS
Location: NW, Iowa
Age: 32 come June
Partner's Age: 46 come April
VDay Standing: 4 days before I can test

SN/Name: *Dawny690 ~ Dawn*
age: 28, OH is 40
Cycle: my cycle is normally 28 days and im due to ovulate soon I hope.
My OH and I have a 8/9yr old dog called Trixie, a Lovebird called Amy and a small marine fish tank with nemo's and crabs.
Stats: My OH has 4 children from a previous relationship, but we would like one of our own we have been ttc for about 6yrs on and off now with 2 mc's one in april 08 and another sometime in dec08 but didnt bleed with that and didnt find out until we went for what should have been our dating scan to find out that baby had come my body had absorbed it when it ended and carried on so now we have had the :witch: come and go again we are trying again straight away some people may think its daft or too soon but it took 8mths last time.

Sn: *Quail *
Age: 35 dh 36 
Stats: we have 9 children and are ttc our tenth [i know im mad] i have a little girl who is 3 thats just recovering from cancer,i also have a dog a rabbit and 3 ponies i am not quite sure where i am in my cycle as ive only just finished breastfeeding my 8 month old​


----------



## Butterfly7

Hiya sweetie

I'll come join in as I will be doing the baby giggy any day now! Just waiting for that delightful ewcm to show up!

If you got yourself a bfp once before, you will do it again and this time your future child will stay with you! Maybe its going to be a female, girls like to take there time with things and are most stubborn and wont be told when, where or how!!!


----------



## JK1978

Thanks Butterfly! I think DH is secretly hoping for a girl LOL He was convinced the last one was, but it was a boy  I love your baby names, btw!

Welcome. 

So tell me more about yourself?


----------



## Butterfly7

JK1978, well theres not a lot that is all that interesting about me really, lol, so you tell me a bit about you! I am always far more interested in other people!

I am a mum already, to six children
I am a student Doula
I do Tarot readings to make a little money on the side lol
I am Reiki I and II Healer
My husband is a security guard but abut to become a ethical Hacker (pays better and he loves it)
And I want myself just one or two more babies!

Now you turn!!!


----------



## polaris

Can I join? I'm brand new to this, just registered with the site. CD1 was yesterday 22nd January, but I'm not really sure what my cycle is like yet cos this is my first natural :witch: after coming off BCP in December after being on it pretty much constantly for the last 15 years since I was 18. Last month it was 34 days. I was actually happy to get it because I was completely tormenting myself with imaginary pregnancy symptoms but of course was getting :bfn:. So it's really early days for me in this TTC business and I will just have to wait and see what this cycle brings. Hopefully we will bring each other luck!


----------



## helz81

Hi girls, can I join plz? After failing to get a :bfp: this time around I am now back to CD1 in my 2nd cycle ttc. Gosh,ovulation seems such a long long way off right now!!? Ive bought some ov tests off ebay so Im ready and waiting. BRING IT ON ROUND 2!!


----------



## polaris

Hi Helz81, hopefully this will be our lucky month! what length is your cycle? Let me know how you get on with the OPKs, I am not temping or anything yet but might give it a go soon.


----------



## griff2b

Hi 

Can I join, it was CD1 for me on the 23rd so around the same dates? Polaris, this is my first natural month too after coming off the pill so will be experiencing the same as you! I've bought some OPK as I am not confident in noticing ovulations symptoms.

Amy xxx


----------



## JK1978

Butterfly: Thanks for sharing! I am a 30 yr old childless wife to my DH of 7 years. We have had too many losses but are pushing through to get that BFP! I live in Cleveland, Ohio USA and am an office manager. I do some artwork on the side, haven't made too much money yet, but have sold a few. That's about all I can think of at the moment 

Polaris, Helz, Griff2b : Welcome! Of course you can join! It's very nice to meet you! 

You can all call me April. What would you guys life to go by?


----------



## JK1978

polaris said:


> Hi Helz81, hopefully this will be our lucky month! what length is your cycle? Let me know how you get on with the OPKs, I am not temping or anything yet but might give it a go soon.

I use OPK's. I think they are great, except I get a few positives during my cycle that aren't necessarily indicating O, I think because of my screwy cycles though. I use Answer brand because they work best for me and you get 20 tests for about 14$ here. 

I use them along with charting and I can pretty much tell when/if I O based on those two methods. FertilityFriend.Com is a great onine charting site, you can use the basic membership for free, too! Good Luck! Let me know if you need any help with either!


----------



## polaris

griff2b said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join, it was CD1 for me on the 23rd so around the same dates? Polaris, this is my first natural month too after coming off the pill so will be experiencing the same as you! I've bought some OPK as I am not confident in noticing ovulations symptoms.
> 
> Amy xxx

Hi Amy, welcome! I am not confident in noticing ov symptoms either. Nice to know that we are in the same situation. Looking forward to sharing experiences over the month.


----------



## polaris

Hi April,
Sorry to hear about your losses. Hopefully this will be your month for a :bfp: and that all will go well this time round. 

A lot of people on here seem to use fertility friend. I have had a look at it and it looks good. I am definitely going to start charting as I am worried that I might not be ovulating after being on the pill for so long. Have to get to the chemist and buy a thermometer - meant to do it at the weekend but didn't get the chance.

Looking forward to chatting more over the month.

Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Hey Ladies!!!!! Just got back from my appointment with the specialist and couldn't be more excited!!!! She said based on all my paperwork, bloods, scnas, etc... she has basically said I fail to ovulate productively and on the obscure chance I do produce a good egg, I do not seem to produce enough of the hormones to sustain it. 

Since I was on CD 8 and my periods are so unpredictable, she put me on provera to induce AF.. should be about 14 to 17 days from now. Then, on CD5 I get to start Clomid... I already have that beautiful little bottle on my kitchen window sill! 

On CD3 I will go in for a FHS test. This should indicate if I need any other hormones, I think?, I knw she mentioned maybe taking HCG from CD14-AF... then if pregnant, switching from HCG to Progesterone suppositories. If - then no progesterone and AF should come on it's own.

We are doing 50 mg of Clomid this cycle, 100 next if needed. 

I am in awe that I got my meds on this visit. I was so dreading a long drawn out process of testing!!! I'm so excited, can you tell????


----------



## polaris

Wow that is brilliant that everything is moving so fast for you! Roll on AF so that you can really start to get serious! It's great that the specialist listened to you and that you now have a plan it place. Looking forward to seeing your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## sallymuffin

Hi girls, I've only just seen this thread, but can I join please? It was CD1 for me on the 21st Jan and it's my 10th cycle of trying, I've had 3 :bfp: in the past but none of them seemed to want to stick so I'm really hoping that this will be the one :cloud9:

Sally. x


----------



## helz81

Polaris- just seen u asked me a question, sorry, ...my cycle is usually 31days. CD6 today...I HATE oving late..its like another 2ww but worse!!


----------



## JK1978

sallymuffin said:


> Hi girls, I've only just seen this thread, but can I join please? It was CD1 for me on the 21st Jan and it's my 10th cycle of trying, I've had 3 :bfp: in the past but none of them seemed to want to stick so I'm really hoping that this will be the one :cloud9:
> 
> Sally. x

Hi Sally, Welcome! I have also had 3 BFP's with no full term pregnancies. Mine were in the last 2 years, and I have finally been to the specialist. Have you been to one yet, or are they making you wait 12 months? Mine said 12 months of trying or 3 losses. I had both but it took me 2 years to get my referral :dohh: :hugs: We'll get there!!!


----------



## polaris

sallymuffin said:


> Hi girls, I've only just seen this thread, but can I join please? It was CD1 for me on the 21st Jan and it's my 10th cycle of trying, I've had 3 :bfp: in the past but none of them seemed to want to stick so I'm really hoping that this will be the one :cloud9:
> 
> Sally. x

Welcome Sally. I hope the next BFP will be a sticky one for you (and for us all!). Maybe we'll all bring each other luck.


----------



## sallymuffin

Hi April, I am meant to wait for the 12 months yes but I think I am going to try and insist on getting some tests as I'd rather know what is going on.

Hopefully polaris is right and we will bring each other good luck and this will be the one for us all, fx :hug:

Sally. x


----------



## JK1978

sallymuffin said:


> Hi April, I am meant to wait for the 12 months yes but I think I am going to try and insist on getting some tests as I'd rather know what is going on.
> 
> Hopefully polaris is right and we will bring each other good luck and this will be the one for us all, fx :hug:
> 
> Sally. x

Just keep on them Sally! And Good luck!


----------



## sallymuffin

Yeah I will do, my OH is also going to try and get some tests as we did one of those home fertility test things and the result wasn't good, I think I'm probably panicking for no reason (considering I've been pg 3 times before) though but I want to be sure lol.

According to FF I should be OVing in the next couple of days so shall have to make sure that we :sex: lots over the next week :blush:


----------



## helz81

Hiya, how r we all doing?
cd10 for me, got a faint line on an opk this afternoon :happydance: so possibly ov abit earlier this month! 
Wishing us all our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## polaris

Hi all,
CD11 for me. No idea when I will be ov'ing though. I just bought a BBT thermometer so am going to start taking temperatures to get a bit more of an idea of my cycle. We are BDing anyway to be on the safe side! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JK1978

Yay Polaris on your purchase! Let me know if you have any questions or need help with your tempting. My sister-in-law started tempting and got all mad and frustrated with it b/c she said her temps were up down up down and all over the place. She didn't realize that you cannot get up and move around before you take your temp and she was having sex/peeing/drinking... LOL.... So if you need any advice let me know. You can avoid some frustration that way.

I am on day 7 of Provera... only 3 more pills to go. I am hoping to get AF early next week and start the Clomid soon after.

Good Luck ladies!!!


----------



## JK1978

PS I was thinking of decorating the first page... maybe naming our group. I like the idea of Valentine's Day theme for this cycle 
Does anyone want to do a brief description about themselves.. maybe do when they are due to O or test also?

SN/Name: JK1978 ~ April
Partner Name: DH ~ Brian
Stats: TTC #1 2 yrs, 4 losses, Diagnosed Ovulation defect w/ low Progestone Levels, Mild PCOS, Unexplained Spontaneos Aborter.
Location: Cleveland, Ohio
Age: 30
VDay Standing: Hoping to start Clomid around VDay!

Something like that?


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> PS I was thinking of decorating the first page... maybe naming our group. I like the idea of Valentine's Day theme for this cycle
> Does anyone want to do a brief description about themselves.. maybe do when they are due to O or test also?
> 
> SN/Name: JK1978 ~ April
> Partner Name: DH ~ Brian
> Stats: TTC #1 2 yrs, 4 losses, Diagnosed Ovulation defect w/ low Progestone Levels, Mild PCOS, Unexplained Spontaneos Aborter.
> Location: Cleveland, Ohio
> Age: 30
> VDay Standing: Hoping to start Clomid around VDay!
> 
> Something like that?

Hey April,
I love the first page, it looks great! I'm off to work now but will do up a brief intro when I get home this evening. Talk to you soon.
P


----------



## sallymuffin

Front page looks really good :) Gotta dahs right now but will do an intro later on.

S. x


----------



## polaris

OK girlies, here is my introduction. I'm not including real names cos we haven't told anyone (in 'real' world, lol) that we are ttc! (I know, I am a bit paranoid but I have about 3 pregnant friends and a pregnant SIL!)

SN/Name: Polaris 
Partner: In a long-term relationship for 9 years - never bothered with marriage but maybe if (when!)we have children
Stats: New to TTC. Came off BCP in December 2008 after being on it almost constantly for 15 years, no idea really about my cycle or my fertility levels so am keeping fingers crossed
Location: Dublin, Ireland
Age: 34 in April 
Partner's Age: 32 
VDay Standing: Will probably be in the dreaded 2WW. Not sure of cycle though - just started temping this month, so we will see how that goes!


----------



## polaris

Hi April,
Good luck with the Clomid, I am really excited for you. A friend of mine got pregnant quite quickly with Clomid after years of nothing, although she sadly miscarried.
P.


----------



## JK1978

polaris said:


> Hi April,
> Good luck with the Clomid, I am really excited for you. A friend of mine got pregnant quite quickly with Clomid after years of nothing, although she sadly miscarried.
> P.


Thanks!!! I am very optimistic with the Clomid!!! Thanks for the info also. 

***:blush: wonders what team naughty is :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hi can i join please

Name- Lisa
Screen Name- Tudor Rose
age- 24
my cycle is 31 days and im due to ovulate in the next day or so.
i have 2 children age 4 and 3
would love 1 more
my hubby is 33 and a teacher

im studying
i work as a senior care in a dementia care home.
oh and i have a 6 month old kitten Tennat named after Neil Tennant lead singer of the pet shop boys.


----------



## JK1978

Welcome!!!! So good to have you join us, and nice to meet you!


----------



## polaris

Hi Lisa, lovely to have you with us! Hope you are getting lots of BDing in to catch that egg!! I've no idea really when I'm ov'ing but maybe soon too? OH is in work overnight tonight though so hopefully not just yet!!
Hope this is a lucky month for you!
Polaris


----------



## helz81

Sorry for the delay,here is my introduction..

S/name- Helz81
Age- 28 in a few weeks time
Work- 16hrs a week as a chaimbermaid in a hotel
Stats- TTC for 2 months, already have 2 kids, 11 and 5
Partner- Husband of 4years (together 9) he's 31
Cycle- around 31-34 days
V/day standing- I will be in the 2ww as Im pretty sure I ov yesterday as I got a positive opk on tuesday, and a temp low, then this morning my temp has shot up. Going by that, that would make me 10dpo on V/day...ohhhh to take a test that day and get a :bfp: would be fantastic!!!!


----------



## JK1978

YAY!!! What a great day to test!!!!
I took my last Provera this AM so now the waiting gmae begins. For once I cant wait for AF to get here!


----------



## JK1978

OMG OMG AF CAME TODAY!!!! :happydance::witch::happydance:

I called to let my doc know asap b/c she said I had to so we could schedule tests...My doc called back and told me since I took a Provera this AM not knowing AF would come, that today is not CD1, but to count tomorrow as CD1 since it will be 1st day Provera free. I go in monday for a baseline ultrasound and estrogen level testing. She will then call me monday afternoon or tuesday to tell me when I need to come back for more testing. I will be monitored for progress through most of the cycle and hopefully it will result in a BFP! I will take the Clomid starting Tuesday, if all goes well with everything else. I am utterly shocked I was so sure I would be watching the clock all week waiting for the witch! What a pleasant surprise! I'm shaking with the realization we are really doing this and things are starting to happen! :happydance:


----------



## sallymuffin

That's excellent news April!!!! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you :happydance:

Good luck Helz81 with the VDay testing, that is so exciting! :) 

And here's my introduction:

SN/Name: sallymuffin ~ Sally
Partner: Been engaged for nearly 3 weeks now, such a long time :haha:
Stats: Been TTC for 10 months now, 3 early losses.
Location: Hampshire, England
Age: 31 in April 
Partner's Age: 35 
VDay Standing: Will be in the dreaded 2WW. Will be testing on the 18th Feb (if I can manage to wait that long).


----------



## helz81

Great news April!! Hi Sally!

I got my dpo wrong when I said on V/day Ilbe 10dpo..I'll actually be 11dpo :happydance: so ok to test then yeah?! If :witch: doesn't get me before then obviously.


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> OMG OMG AF CAME TODAY!!!! :happydance::witch::happydance:
> 
> I called to let my doc know asap b/c she said I had to so we could schedule tests...My doc called back and told me since I took a Provera this AM not knowing AF would come, that today is not CD1, but to count tomorrow as CD1 since it will be 1st day Provera free. I go in monday for a baseline ultrasound and estrogen level testing. She will then call me monday afternoon or tuesday to tell me when I need to come back for more testing. I will be monitored for progress through most of the cycle and hopefully it will result in a BFP! I will take the Clomid starting Tuesday, if all goes well with everything else. I am utterly shocked I was so sure I would be watching the clock all week waiting for the witch! What a pleasant surprise! I'm shaking with the realization we are really doing this and things are starting to happen! :happydance:

Hi April, that is great news!! it's brilliant that things are moving so fast for you. I have a really good feeling that things will work out for you soon. Good luck with the tests on Monday, let us know how you get on.
Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Thanks ladies! It's so exciting to begin this process and I have a good feeling about it, too! The waiting is the hardest part and I am so thankful AF didn't make my waiting game any longer then needed! The waiting to O will be so agonizing! But I find OPKing and charting helps a bit with that! I am all stocked up with OPKs and HPTs and I am hoping that it's the last time I will need to buy them for a while!

On a side note, everytime the Doc mentions the risk of multiples associated with Clomid, all the color drains from his face as he tries to reassure me (and himself) that multiples would be fine with him! :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
well this morning I got a big temperature dip, almost a degree less than it has been over the last couple of days. Could that be a sign of ov? I'm not using OPKs so I know I have to wait and see if temperature goes up and stays up tomorrow. The other thing was that I kept waking up during the night last night every few hours dreaming about taking my temperature (LOL). Could the disturbed sleep have led to my temperature being lower than normal?
Tried to get OH interested in BD this morning with no luck whatsoever, grrr. I didn't want to go down the line of telling him I might be ov-ing soon as I think he would find that a total turn off. Maybe might get more of a response from him this evening but am thinking that could be too late? What do other people think?
Polaris


----------



## helz81

Hi polaris, I don't think tonight would be too late atall...go for it!
It does sound like you are ovulating today by the way your temp has taken a dive (mine did this also-if my FF link to my chart has worked in my sig,take a look) I don't know if disturbed sleep can make your temp lower though sorry. xx


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Hi polaris, I don't think tonight would be too late atall...go for it!
> It does sound like you are ovulating today by the way your temp has taken a dive (mine did this also-if my FF link to my chart has worked in my sig,take a look) I don't know if disturbed sleep can make your temp lower though sorry. xx

Thanks, I will definitely go for it, it can't hurt anyway!! That's good to know that a dip in temperature can be a sign of ov. Am a bit worried though because we did not BD since Thursday night (I was exhausted last night and fell asleep before OH went to bed) so I might not be in luck this month. Oh well, it is early days for me and at least I am hopefully getting a clearer idea of my cycle, to be honest i would be delighted just to see a temp rise that would mean i was ov-ing as I am a bit paranoid about not ov-ing due to being on BCP for so long.
Polaris


----------



## polaris

Hi April,
I love the way you have where everyone is at on the first page (waiting to O, TWW, etc). You have done a really super job of decorating the first page. Fingers crossed we soon have some :bfp:s to put onto that list!!
Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Thanks Polaris :D I have to do something to keep me busy waiting and watching the clock tick by LOL.


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Thanks Polaris :D I have to do something to keep me busy waiting and watching the clock tick by LOL.

Yes, I know what you mean, it must be hard to wait at the moment because there is so much exciting stuff happening for you. I really really hope that all goes according to plan for you.


----------



## JK1978

Morning ladies! I had my baseline Ultra Sound and Hormone level check this AM. The Sonographer said my baseline scan was "fantastic" and that I had many "decent size folicals in there, which is what the doc likes to see" so I am assuming I am going to get the all clear to start the Clomid tomorrow. 

When my dog died in November, I relapsed on my no smoking, drinking, or coffee promise and am happy to report that with this recent tretment plan I have re-committed to my healty life goals. I am now 14 hrs deep into being smoke free and have only had to chew one piece of nicorette. It is actually easier this time around so far!


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Morning ladies! I had my baseline Ultra Sound and Hormone level check this AM. The Sonographer said my baseline scan was "fantastic" and that I had many "decent size folicals in there, which is what the doc likes to see" so I am assuming I am going to get the all clear to start the Clomid tomorrow.
> 
> When my dog died in November, I relapsed on my no smoking, drinking, or coffee promise and am happy to report that with this recent tretment plan I have re-committed to my healty life goals. I am now 14 hrs deep into being smoke free and have only had to chew one piece of nicorette. It is actually easier this time around so far!

That's brilliant April. Really good news from the sonographer! I have a really good feeling that this will go well for you. 
Well done on the plans for giving up smoking too!! As an ex-smoker I know how hard it is.
My news is that I am still waiting to ov, but EWCM is back today and am feeling a little crampy so maybe soon??? Hoping to get some more BD in tonight anyway!! Really hoping to see a temperature rise soon as I am a bit worried that I might not be ov'ing.
Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Oh, goodluck! I hope you are just Oing late. Fingers X'd for you and get to :sex: just in case!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

May I join? CD 1 was the 23rd, I'm just a few days behind!

SN/Name: MommyMichele
Partner: John, married 3 years come May 28th, together 5 years V-day
Stats: 15th cycle TTC #6, possible PCOS
Location: NW, Iowa
Age: 32 come June
Partner's Age: 46 come April
VDay Standing: 4 days before I can test

I'm 5-6 dpo at the moment I think. Not feeling the greatest over here, kinda fuzzy headed, loads of creamy CM, tummy feels odd. Pressure kinda crampy not really. Massive headache. Tired. Easily confused.

BLAH!

How is everyone else?


----------



## sallymuffin

That's great news April, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle. And good luck with giving up smoking, I know how hard it is, and how easy it is to relapse when something bad happens, I was terrible at drinking too much and smoking again after my last loss but am trying to be very good again now.

Welcome Michele :)


----------



## JK1978

MommyMichele said:


> May I join? CD 1 was the 23rd, I'm just a few days behind!
> 
> SN/Name: MommyMichele
> Partner: John, married 3 years come May 28th, together 5 years V-day
> Stats: 15th cycle TTC #6, possible PCOS
> Location: NW, Iowa
> Age: 32 come June
> Partner's Age: 46 come April
> VDay Standing: 4 days before I can test
> 
> I'm 5-6 dpo at the moment I think. Not feeling the greatest over here, kinda fuzzy headed, loads of creamy CM, tummy feels odd. Pressure kinda crampy not really. Massive headache. Tired. Easily confused.
> 
> BLAH!
> 
> How is everyone else?

Good morning and welcome to the group Michelle. How exciting you get to test soon! Due to my short cycle, I was AF induced last week and started Clomid this week so it will be a while before I get to. I think a few of the ladies here are right around where you are, though.

Trying for #6!!!! Good for you!!! Good luck!


----------



## JK1978

sallymuffin said:


> That's great news April, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle. And good luck with giving up smoking, I know how hard it is, and how easy it is to relapse when something bad happens, I was terrible at drinking too much and smoking again after my last loss but am trying to be very good again now.
> 
> Welcome Michele :)


Thanks Sally, so far it's been alot easier quitting this time around. Last time, I found out I was pregnant begining of September and I was still fighting off the urge in October. I had finally kicked it completely mid October, but we found out we lost it October 24th so it all went donw the tubes. I don't know, maybe because I was SOOOO stressed and worried the entire pregnancy, It was harder to quit, and now that I have a game plan and an end goal in sight, its easier to stay focused. I haven't smoked in two days, and though it's not that long a time frame, I find that the urge is almost gone. The hardest is first thing in the AM, to which I pop a Nicorette in and chew like mad. And after dinner, because that's when I would usually have a glass a wine and smoke a few cigarettes before winding down for the night. Now that I am not having that wine, the craving to smoke is less intense. 

I have only chewed about 4 pieces of Nicorette, so I am thinking soon I wont even need that at all! :happydance:


----------



## helz81

Hi girlies,
Welcome MommyMichelle!

7dpo for me today. Feeling positive today,feel like Ive beaten last cycle..started spotting brown cm 7dpo...nothing this cycle so far :happydance:

Here are my symptoms...
VERY sore boobs, huge nipples (Im talking dinner plates,lol) prominent veins all over them! they feel hot inside,if that makes sense and I keep getting shooting pains around my nips.
CM that today has turned abit yellowy
Constipation
Can't stand the taste of coffee anymore,it tastes really different to yesterday but its the same coffee from the same jar!!?!

The plan was to test on V.day at 11dpo but although I'll be 11dpo,I'll only be on cd23 of a 31/32 day cycle..so..8days away from :witch: due. What do ya think ladies?? Which is the more important factor..how many dpo, or how many days away from AF due?


----------



## helz81

April, what wonderful news for you,you must be sooo excited!! Good luck xx


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> 7dpo for me today. Feeling positive today,feel like Ive beaten last cycle..started spotting brown cm 7dpo...nothing this cycle so far :happydance:
> 
> Here are my symptoms...
> VERY sore boobs, huge nipples (Im talking dinner plates,lol) prominent veins all over them! they feel hot inside,if that makes sense and I keep getting shooting pains around my nips.
> CM that today has turned abit yellowy
> Constipation
> Can't stand the taste of coffee anymore,it tastes really different to yesterday but its the same coffee from the same jar!!?!
> 
> The plan was to test on V.day at 11dpo but although I'll be 11dpo,I'll only be on cd23 of a 31/32 day cycle..so..8days away from :witch: due. What do ya think ladies?? Which is the more important factor..how many dpo, or how many days away from AF due?

wow you have lots of really good symptoms. Going off coffee is a particularly good sign!! Your chart looks really good too. I think dpo is more important than when AF is due. Do you normally have a long LP? or did you ov early this month? Don't know what to advise about v-day testing, how will you feel if you get :bfn:? It could still be too early, I read somewhere that 13-14 dpo is the average day for getting :bfp:. But it would be hard to hold off on testing!! I really hope this is your month.

As for me, I am STILL waiting to ov. It is wrecking my head a bit although charting temps is good, it gives me more of a sense of being in control or something. I have pretty much written off this cycle anyway, don't know why really. To be honest, I would be happy just to see a temperature rise to know that I have ov'ed. Had lots of EWCM today so that's a good sign I suppose. But don't know if we will get to BD tonight as OH not home till late and he's working overnight tomorrow.


----------



## polaris

MommyMichele said:


> May I join? CD 1 was the 23rd, I'm just a few days behind!
> 
> SN/Name: MommyMichele
> Partner: John, married 3 years come May 28th, together 5 years V-day
> Stats: 15th cycle TTC #6, possible PCOS
> Location: NW, Iowa
> Age: 32 come June
> Partner's Age: 46 come April
> VDay Standing: 4 days before I can test
> 
> I'm 5-6 dpo at the moment I think. Not feeling the greatest over here, kinda fuzzy headed, loads of creamy CM, tummy feels odd. Pressure kinda crampy not really. Massive headache. Tired. Easily confused.
> 
> BLAH!
> 
> How is everyone else?

Hi MommyMichele and welcome! You are actually ahead of me in your cycle cos I'm still waiting to ov. Not really sure of my cycle though cos I just came off BCP in December. Hopefully I'll be joining you soon in the 2WW!! Keep us updated with any more symptoms.
Polaris


----------



## JK1978

helz81 said:


> April, what wonderful news for you,you must be sooo excited!! Good luck xx


I am thanks!!! OMG you SXSs are EXACT to my BFP cycle in Oct :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good Luck my dear!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I yelled at hubby for pinching my nips when if fact he didn't. SUPER sensitive right now.


----------



## JK1978

MommyMichele said:


> I yelled at hubby for pinching my nips when if fact he didn't. SUPER sensitive right now.

:hugs: DH is used to me yelling at him by now :dohh: I DO get to blame the pills though :rofl:


----------



## sallymuffin

Helz you do seem to have lots of symptoms, hopefully they'll be spot on :) I'd be tempted to test on vday anyway, but it all depends on if you can cope with seeing a :bfn: if it's too early.

I seem to have a few symptoms myself but I'm not sure if I'm just trying to convince myself that I have them, got really sore boobs, very tired for the last few days, bad heartburn, and erm :blush: a little gassy, CM has gone REALLY creamy and a bit yellowy and I can't seem to stop going to the toilet. I'm keeping my fingers, toes and anything else crossed, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high again.

I think my OH is used to me yelling at him now, bless :blush:


----------



## JK1978

Good luck Sally!!!! Your SXS sound promising. I am taking to the Clomid as poorly as I predicted. I was up all night last night. Went to bed at 11 but didnt actually fall asleep til around 1 am, woke up at 4 am, 6 am, and finally got up at 7 am, even though I don't have to get up til around 8. It didn't seem to affect my temps though, stayed around 97.8 which is my normal pre-O temp range. DH said my hands felt hot, and I told him I feel hot all over, yet cold at the same time. Not to mention I cannot seem to focus and am doing strange things, like putting toilet paper rolls in the fridge rather then the cabinet under the sink :rofl: It's only day 2!!! Meds affect me big time so I'm not surprised at all LOL. 

Anyway, keep telling myself its all worth it :happydance:


----------



## sallymuffin

Awwww I'm sure it'll all be worth it though :), I do stupid things like that sometimes (like putting dirty dishes in the fridge and milk in the dishwasher) :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## JK1978

:rofl: So far, it's just amusing me... lol I am sure I will start to get agravated eventually.
Last night, I had chicken set on the stove waiting for the oven to preheat. The chicken was to take 30 minutes and I was gonna start the rice 20 minutes into the cook time. I was in my room watching TV, and looked at the clock and figured it was time to start the rice. To my utter shock ( :blush: actually it was no surprise to me LOL) The chicken was still set up on top ove the stove, uncooked. :rofl: DH came upstairs a few minutes after I ACTUALLY put the damn thing in the oven, rubbing his belly in agony and said GEEZ what did you have to pluck that thing or something???? :rofl:


----------



## helz81

Polaris- I don't know my average lp length.I know it was 16days in November, then December I don't know, last month was only 11 days (!!) with ov happening on CD20 so I started taking B complex vitamins to try lengthen it or bring OV forward which it has this month as I ov'd on cd12! 
I caved in and did an IC test this aft when I got in from work..:bfn: but at only 8dpo I don't know why I expected anything else!! Not too dissapointed though- i know its really early yet. I will test again on Saturday and deal with the dissapointment again if I have to.


----------



## polaris

sallymuffin said:


> I seem to have a few symptoms myself but I'm not sure if I'm just trying to convince myself that I have them, got really sore boobs, very tired for the last few days, bad heartburn, and erm :blush: a little gassy, CM has gone REALLY creamy and a bit yellowy and I can't seem to stop going to the toilet. I'm keeping my fingers, toes and anything else crossed, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high again.

Good luck Sally. I have heard that yellowy CM is a good sign. Know what you mean about not wanting to get hopes up but fingers crossed!!


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> I am taking to the Clomid as poorly as I predicted. I was up all night last night. Went to bed at 11 but didnt actually fall asleep til around 1 am, woke up at 4 am, 6 am, and finally got up at 7 am, even though I don't have to get up til around 8. It didn't seem to affect my temps though, stayed around 97.8 which is my normal pre-O temp range. DH said my hands felt hot, and I told him I feel hot all over, yet cold at the same time. Not to mention I cannot seem to focus and am doing strange things, like putting toilet paper rolls in the fridge rather then the cabinet under the sink :rofl: It's only day 2!!! Meds affect me big time so I'm not surprised at all LOL.
> 
> Anyway, keep telling myself its all worth it :happydance:

Sorry to hear that the Clomid is affecting your sleep and concentration. Maybe your body will adjust to it over the next few days and the side-effects will die down. How long do you take it for? (sorry I don't know much about how it works)
It will all be worth it when you see your :bfp:.
Polaris


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Polaris- I don't know my average lp length.I know it was 16days in November, then December I don't know, last month was only 11 days (!!) with ov happening on CD20 so I started taking B complex vitamins to try lengthen it or bring OV forward which it has this month as I ov'd on cd12!
> I caved in and did an IC test this aft when I got in from work..:bfn: but at only 8dpo I don't know why I expected anything else!! Not too dissapointed though- i know its really early yet. I will test again on Saturday and deal with the dissapointment again if I have to.

You might as well test on Saturday. If it's negative it doesn't mean much cos it could still be too early, but if it's positive wouldn't it be the best Valentine's day present ever!!!


----------



## polaris

I have had quite painful lower abdominal cramps today, does anyone else get this around ov? I never have before, was on BCP for so long though. Does anyone know if getting pain is a sign that there could be something wrong? Like PCOS or something like that? The cramps are quite bad, similar to AF cramps.
Polaris


----------



## JK1978

polaris said:


> Sorry to hear that the Clomid is affecting your sleep and concentration. Maybe your body will adjust to it over the next few days and the side-effects will die down. How long do you take it for? (sorry I don't know much about how it works)
> It will all be worth it when you see your :bfp:.
> Polaris

I have to take it til CD 9, so 3 more to go... however from what I read most people don't even get SXS of it til after they are through taking them. Meds just affect me straight away. Provera was a nightmare!!! I'm hoping they die off after I am done physically taking the pills and I am just thankful it's not worse, so far.




> You might as well test on Saturday. If it's negative it doesn't mean much cos it could still be too early, but if it's positive wouldn't it be the best Valentine's day present ever!!!

I totally agree!!! 8 DPO is very early, especially when testing with ICs! The earliest + I ever got on an IC was 12 DPO and it was soooooo faint. FRER picked up a line 1/2 way as dark as the control line at 11 DPO and was super dark by 14 DPO. So, if all you have to test with is IC then don't be discouraged if it doesn't show. They are just IC (Insanely crappy) :rofl: At least they feed the addiction. I know, I have 30 in my closet at home :rofl:



> I have had quite painful lower abdominal cramps today, does anyone else get this around ov? I never have before, was on BCP for so long though. Does anyone know if getting pain is a sign that there could be something wrong? Like PCOS or something like that? The cramps are quite bad, similar to AF cramps.
> Polaris

On months I actually O (few and far between) I get the AF cramping at O time. It only lasts afew hours at most and then vanishes. I would monitor it and if it gets worse, maybe get in to see someone. It's not unheard of to cramp at O time, but if it persists I would definately get checked out. :hug:


----------



## polaris

Thanks April, I guess I will just monitor it over the next few months. Maybe it's just my body trying to adjust after years of filling it with hormones. When I think about it, i can't believe that i have been taking hormones into my body for almost 15 years, it is really scary, i just hope that everything is ok down there. That's what I was thinking driving home this evening, but then I started worrying that maybe it was something even more serious. To be honest I will be glad if temps rise over the next few days, if not I will be in here tearing my hair out!! This is not going to be my month for a BFP unfortunately cos the timing hasn't worked out with OH due to his work schedule (he works nights some of the time). But i don't mind, I will be glad just to understand my cycle a bit better. (i know I keep saying that, think i am trying to convince myself!)
Polaris


----------



## JK1978

LOL It's understandable. I hope that it's nothing serious and BCP stop you from Oing and if its been 15 years then you wouldnt know what it feels like, so I am guessing its all it is. I was on BCP for about 10 years, so I understand. They failed me in 2000 when I got pregnant with the ectopic, so I took myself off them. I can't say if they did or did not have adverse effects on me because my cycle was not right before I went on them, and only took them to regulate my cycle.


----------



## polaris

Yes hopefully that is all it is. My cycle was not regular before going on BCP either, I generally had quite long cycles I think but I didn't really keep track of them. I remember I never knew when AF was due and had the odd pregnancy scare as a teenager. It's hard not to worry - I am a bit of a worrier anyway. I feel so afraid that I won't be able to get pregnant and I have no real reason for thinking this. My mum had very irregular cycle until her 30s but she had no problem getting pregnant with me or my brother. (She had me when she was 29). 
Think I'm just feeling a bit blue today, no particular reason. Going to run a nice bath for myself and chill out with a book. I'm a bit sad that OH is in work as today would probably be the best timing for BD. But he might not be in the mood anyway. I worry as well that he is not so keen on the whole baby idea as me, although he is really supportive and says he wants it, I think he would freak out if I started talking to him about timing BD etc. I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow, sorry for being a bit negative.


----------



## JK1978

Aw :hugs: You never have to feel bad about being negative when you are down. That's what we are here for. No one in the "real world" quite understands what I am going through right now because they either do not want kids right now, or can conceive at the drop of a dime. Anytime you need to talk, PM me or vent right in here! Enjoy your bath :)


----------



## helz81

Sorry to read ur feeling down Polaris, hope things are abit better today :hug:

9dpo. This morning Ive had what I thought was an implantation dip in temp but someones said it can't be as before that happens there needs to be 3 rises first. So just hoping it goes back up tommorow otherwise I'll be assuming the ugly old :witch: isn't far away:hissy:


----------



## MommyMichele

I have to disagree with having to have 3 temp rises. I've seen some charts that look like the rocky mountains and they've turned out positive. Not every chick is the same.

Polaris, just jump him when he gets home, tell him you missed him and don't even mention the timing.

JK how's things?

Too many symptoms going on over here but I get them most months and I've not gotten pregnant. I don't think I am going to test till AF is late, which the 20th.


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Sorry to read ur feeling down Polaris, hope things are abit better today :hug:
> 
> 9dpo. This morning Ive had what I thought was an implantation dip in temp but someones said it can't be as before that happens there needs to be 3 rises first. So just hoping it goes back up tommorow otherwise I'll be assuming the ugly old :witch: isn't far away:hissy:

Thanks hun, I am feeling a bit better today. Still not sure what my body is doing though as temperature is still the same but cramps and EWCM have gone and bbs are a bit tender. 

Your chart looks great, fingers crossed that your temperature stays up and you get your :bfp: this month.

Polaris


----------



## polaris

MommyMichele said:


> Too many symptoms going on over here but I get them most months and I've not gotten pregnant. I don't think I am going to test till AF is late, which the 20th.

You never know, maybe this will be the month it will happen for you. It's' so hard not to symptom spot isn't it. Good luck with holding out on testing till 20th, another thing that it is very hard to resist!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Ty Polaris!

I don't want to get my hopes up but I am starting to think I really am pregnant. Was pushing on my tummy a bit cause my c-section scar is bugging me and I can feel my uterus! I have never felt it before and I don't think you are supposed to unless you are pg!

Whatcha girls think?


----------



## polaris

MommyMichele said:


> Ty Polaris!
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up but I am starting to think I really am pregnant. Was pushing on my tummy a bit cause my c-section scar is bugging me and I can feel my uterus! I have never felt it before and I don't think you are supposed to unless you are pg!
> 
> Whatcha girls think?

Oohh I am excited for you now! Don't know anything about feeling your uterus as I don't know what it would even feel like! But it sounds like a good sign!! I think it's going to feel like a long 2WW.


----------



## MommyMichele

I think if you were able to feel it, you would know what I mean. It's right above the pubic bone (naughty bits) and it's kinda hard. This is a new one!


----------



## polaris

MommyMichele said:


> I think if you were able to feel it, you would know what I mean. It's right above the pubic bone (naughty bits) and it's kinda hard. This is a new one!

That sounds really promising. Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you. Was that something that you noticed in previous pregnancies?


----------



## MommyMichele

Not till I was farther along but kinda.


----------



## polaris

That definitely has to be a good sign then. Can't wait for you to test, you will have to find lots of good ways to keep yourself busy and distract yourself during the 2WW!


----------



## MommyMichele

um no! not a good thing. lol when my dog was due with her pups my vet told me to rub on her tummy to 'help' things along. I don't think I'm going to mess with my tummy too much.


----------



## helz81

Theres some good signs in this thread!!

My temp has risen back up after yesterdays dip yayyyyyyyyy.
Whatever happens,I mean if worst happens and :witch: shows up, at least I'll have managed a longer LP length this time,so I know the Bcomplex vits are working. Im only 10dpo but last cycle :witch: came on 11dpo,with 4days spotting gunk before hand. So,Im pleased with that. Now Im jinxed myself and I'll probably come on full force tommorow at 11dpo!!!!! Oh,just realised...that cannot happen cos my temp hasn't started to drop down yet! :happydance:


----------



## JK1978

Sounds like some ladies in this group are getting awfully close to testing time!!! I can't wait to see some pee sticks posted in here!

So are we pee-stick addicts or test only once, and only after AF is due kinda ladies?

Personally I am a pee-stick addict. I love OPKs just because I get to pee on them and watch the lines form  I start testing usually at 9-10 dpo and enjoy obsessing over if I see something or if I dont. I had to start getting the internet cheapies b/c I was spending too much on the store bought ones each cycle 

With my pregnancy in October, I had a shoe box filled with all kinds of tests. I was testing still at 29 DPO because I just wanted to get to 30 days pregnant with nothing wrong and seeing the lines darken helped ease my mind. Unfortunately there is no "safe zone" really when it comes to being pregnant. 

I bought a home doppler off ebay but never got to hear anything on it, as though I was 11 weeks along, the heart stopped around 7.5 weeks. But hey, at least I have it now for this time, right? 

Anyway, just one more day to go on the Clomid, and we have already started the every other day BD. When I get my + OPK it's gonna be every day for 5 days, then every other day for a few more  I am NOT missing that eggie this time!


----------



## helz81

Oh Im definatley in the poas addict group!! Ive done 3 tests now..8dpo,9dpo and this morning at 10dpo..all :bfn:
I originally said I was gonna test on V/day,but as thats tommorow Im not sure I wanna put myself through another dissapointment.


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Theres some good signs in this thread!!
> 
> My temp has risen back up after yesterdays dip yayyyyyyyyy.
> Whatever happens,I mean if worst happens and :witch: shows up, at least I'll have managed a longer LP length this time,so I know the Bcomplex vits are working. Im only 10dpo but last cycle :witch: came on 11dpo,with 4days spotting gunk before hand. So,Im pleased with that. Now Im jinxed myself and I'll probably come on full force tommorow at 11dpo!!!!! Oh,just realised...that cannot happen cos my temp hasn't started to drop down yet! :happydance:

that is great, good news either way. Hopefully she won't show up at all and you'll get your :bfp:.


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Sounds like some ladies in this group are getting awfully close to testing time!!! I can't wait to see some pee sticks posted in here!

Me too, I am getting excited for helz and mommymichele! Testing is a while off for me though as I'm still not even sure if I've o'd. :cry:



JK1978 said:


> So are we pee-stick addicts or test only once, and only after AF is due kinda ladies?
> 
> Personally I am a pee-stick addict. I love OPKs just because I get to pee on them and watch the lines form  I start testing usually at 9-10 dpo and enjoy obsessing over if I see something or if I dont. I had to start getting the internet cheapies b/c I was spending too much on the store bought ones each cycle

I'd prefer to hold off and not test for as long as I can manage it. I just hate seeing :bfn: and for some reason it always makes me feel really stupid, like that neg test is just sitting there staring at me and saying something like 'so you thought you were pregnant did you? You silly girl as if you could be that lucky'. Having said that, if I had tests in the house I think i would find it hard to resist!



JK1978 said:


> With my pregnancy in October, I had a shoe box filled with all kinds of tests. I was testing still at 29 DPO because I just wanted to get to 30 days pregnant with nothing wrong and seeing the lines darken helped ease my mind. Unfortunately there is no "safe zone" really when it comes to being pregnant.
> 
> I bought a home doppler off ebay but never got to hear anything on it, as though I was 11 weeks along, the heart stopped around 7.5 weeks. But hey, at least I have it now for this time, right? !

That is so true. I just heard today that a friend of mine's wife just had a missed miscarriage, she went in for her 12 week scan and they told her the baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. So sad. She had a horrible experience cos they gave her drugs to induce bleeding and she badly hemorrhaged and was in hospital for the week, just down the corridor from the maternity ward! Nightmare. 



JK1978 said:


> Anyway, just one more day to go on the Clomid, and we have already started the every other day BD. When I get my + OPK it's gonna be every day for 5 days, then every other day for a few more  I am NOT missing that eggie this time!

You go girl!!! Get that egg!!! I feel really hopeful for you this month!!
Polaris


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, how is everyone today? I hope you all had a nice romantic day yesterday. OH cooked me a lovely roast dinner and we went to the cinema.

Well my exciting news is that my temperature has risen nicely over the past three days so I'm now officially 3dpo!!! I felt like waking OH up at 7 a.m. this morning to tell him, I was so excited, but thought that wouldn't go down too well on a Sunday morning!! At least I have some confirmation that my body is starting to work and I'm now officially in the 2WW. I don't even mind if this is not my month, I'm just so happy to have some definite confirmation of ov. And next month I will have a much clearer idea of the signs to watch out for around ov time.

Any news with the rest of you?
Helz, MommyMichele, did you test this morning? Any news? I am very optimistic for you both?
Sally, any more symptoms?
April, you must be finished the Clomid now? Hope your getting in lots of :sex: to catch that egg when it's released!


----------



## MommyMichele

I got a BFN yesterday but it's early. When I was pg with my kids, I had ONE pg symptom that told me I was pg. Extreme exhaustion! I have it now! Seriously almost fell asleep during dinner last night!

I know I am pg now, I just have to prove it!


----------



## helz81

Polaris- fantastic news!!! Welcome to the 2ww,it's a lovely place honest :blush:
MommyMichele- keep on testing! Im sure U will,don't need noone to tell u to!!
April- Hope ur managing to get lots n lots of good old BDing done!!

After my faintest line ever imaginable yesterday I done another this morning, very vvery faint,but cannot deny theres something there! It doesn't seem to be an evap as its pinkish,not grey and it showed up within the time limit but Ive posted it up on the gallery for opinions,so feel free to have a butchers at it but don;t think Im a tramp when u see my fingers in the pic..half off nail varnish and looks as if theres dirt under my nails :blush: there was abit,but not as bad as what the pic makes it look!! :rofl:
Im 12dpo by the way, :witch: not due for 7 days yet either.


----------



## MommyMichele

DH wont let me test till Sunday. Yea right, like that's going to happen.


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Polaris- fantastic news!!! Welcome to the 2ww,it's a lovely place honest :blush:
> MommyMichele- keep on testing! Im sure U will,don't need noone to tell u to!!
> April- Hope ur managing to get lots n lots of good old BDing done!!
> 
> After my faintest line ever imaginable yesterday I done another this morning, very vvery faint,but cannot deny theres something there! It doesn't seem to be an evap as its pinkish,not grey and it showed up within the time limit but Ive posted it up on the gallery for opinions,so feel free to have a butchers at it but don;t think Im a tramp when u see my fingers in the pic..half off nail varnish and looks as if theres dirt under my nails :blush: there was abit,but not as bad as what the pic makes it look!! :rofl:
> Im 12dpo by the way, :witch: not due for 7 days yet either.


That is so exciting, a faint line is still a line and it can't be an evap if it showed up within the time limit. 
LOL about the fingernails, I think that would be the last thing on my mind if I was looking at a positive pregnancy test!!! :rofl:
Your ff chart is looking really good too.:happydance:
Looking forward to confirmation of :bfp: when you test again! I'm sure that line will get darker.


----------



## polaris

MommyMichele said:


> DH wont let me test till Sunday. Yea right, like that's going to happen.

Sunday next week?!???
There's no way you could be expected to wait that long!!


----------



## sallymuffin

God you can't wait that long surely?

No more symptons no, but neither have they gone. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up and resisting the urge to test early as I always get lol

Helz that's really exciting, I think the others are right, if it's shown up within the time it's got to be a :bfp:

Hope you all had a lovely Valentines day :)

x


----------



## MommyMichele

Yup Sunday NEXT weekend. I don't think so, I happen to know the PIN for the his bank card. Might run to the store while he is at work tonight!


----------



## JK1978

Helz!!! YAY I have my fingers crossed that you get an even darker line on your next test!!!

Michelle, I say do it!!! Go get those tests!!! 

Polaris, how goes it with you?

Well, I had an interesting weekend  We BD like crazy and yesterday I had what I thought might be a + OPK but I read that Clomid makes OPK screwy so I didnt put too much stock in it. Then, last night I had O pain for about 10 seconds then it went away. I thought HMMMM odd? Maybe I did O I wasnt sure. Tempted this AM and it was 98.10 which is high for me early in my cycle. I usually range from 97.6-97.7 ish with a few spikes and dips but usually never over 97.9. So I guess we'll see what the next few temps bring. If I did O yesterday then the double BD sessions wont hurt  We're going to keep at it the next few days and if temp stays up then I guess I will have confirmation O was earlier then expected. 

I thought I was going to have to indure a bunch of waiting games but AF came quick after Provera and now possible O? LOL Things never go in my favor so here's to hoping its a good sign!


----------



## MommyMichele

I will be picking up a test later today while to the shopping. Might test after my nap later on.


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Helz!!! YAY I have my fingers crossed that you get an even darker line on your next test!!!
> 
> Michelle, I say do it!!! Go get those tests!!!
> 
> Polaris, how goes it with you?
> 
> Well, I had an interesting weekend  We BD like crazy and yesterday I had what I thought might be a + OPK but I read that Clomid makes OPK screwy so I didnt put too much stock in it. Then, last night I had O pain for about 10 seconds then it went away. I thought HMMMM odd? Maybe I did O I wasnt sure. Tempted this AM and it was 98.10 which is high for me early in my cycle. I usually range from 97.6-97.7 ish with a few spikes and dips but usually never over 97.9. So I guess we'll see what the next few temps bring. If I did O yesterday then the double BD sessions wont hurt  We're going to keep at it the next few days and if temp stays up then I guess I will have confirmation O was earlier then expected.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to indure a bunch of waiting games but AF came quick after Provera and now possible O? LOL Things never go in my favor so here's to hoping its a good sign!

That is really exciting, I wonder if you did O. Sounds like you have your bases covered with the BD though which has to be a good thing. Just as well you got started early on the BD plan if you did O early. If your temp stays up over the next few days you will not be too far behind me as I am now 4dpo. Fingers crossed that this is your month for a :bfp:.


----------



## polaris

MommyMichele said:


> I will be picking up a test later today while to the shopping. Might test after my nap later on.

How many dpo are you? maybe wait for FMU tomorrow? Although if you've had a nap and not taken too many fluids it should be OK. Make sure to let us know the outcome! Good luck!!!


----------



## polaris

Helz, did you test again yet? Am excited for you.


----------



## helz81

Yep :happydance: :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







pg test 16-2.jpg
File size: 84.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JK1978

:happydance: OMG YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sallymuffin

Oh wow, that's brilliant news YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am now on CD28, my AF normally comes between 26-28 days and she hasn't yet, but I've got that funny feeling that she may be on her way :cry: If she hasn't by tomorrow morning I think I may be tempted to do a test.

My OH had an appt with his doc yesterday and much to his dismay they are sending him to a specialist to provide a errrr.....sample (that's a much more polite way of describing it compared to how he told me :rofl:), hopefully mine'll do the same with me soon.


----------



## JK1978

sallymuffin said:


> Oh wow, that's brilliant news YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am now on CD28, my AF normally comes between 26-28 days and she hasn't yet, but I've got that funny feeling that she may be on her way :cry: If she hasn't by tomorrow morning I think I may be tempted to do a test.
> 
> My OH had an appt with his doc yesterday and much to his dismay they are sending him to a specialist to provide a errrr.....sample (that's a much more polite way of describing it compared to how he told me :rofl:), hopefully mine'll do the same with me soon.

HAHAHHA :rofl: DH has been told that at this point it's an "optional" test, unless we don't get BFOP by 3rd round of Clomid. He says "I opt not to....." (fill in the blanks as you see fit, as I am far too much a lady to type it) :rofl: DH's..... crazy crazy crittters. I have my finger's crossed for when you test :af: :af: :af:

So, I'm guesses yesterday was a fluke temp jump, because, though it's still relatively high for me, it's not enough to signal O. I'm thinking it's the Clomid making my temps strange this month... no true + OPKs just yet, thinking that some were close, but another side effect of the Clomid, I think. I have heard OPK and Temping are harder on Clomid, so we are just gonna keep on :sex: LOL


----------



## MommyMichele

I got a secret.


----------



## JK1978

MommyMichele said:


> I got a secret.

OMG Spill IT!!!! It's :bfp: isnt it??? :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:blush::blush::blush:

TELL US!!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

I got a super faint line on a cheap test, so faint only I can see it. I am very certain that I am 'up the duff' as some of you call it. I am having waves of exhaustion and that's how I knew I was pregnant my kids, I had no other symptoms. I don't have a test to prove it, just yet, but I will soon.


----------



## sallymuffin

Definitely keep at the :sex: then :)

Ooooooh hopefully soon you'll be able to post a pic of your tes tup here too, hopefully this will be the lucky month for a lot of us *fingers crossed*

My OH has now come up with some "good" ideas for when he has to go to his specialist, including "special pictures"...........:nope:

:hug:


----------



## JK1978

MommyMichele said:


> I got a super faint line on a cheap test, so faint only I can see it. I am very certain that I am 'up the duff' as some of you call it. I am having waves of exhaustion and that's how I knew I was pregnant my kids, I had no other symptoms. I don't have a test to prove it, just yet, but I will soon.

:happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance:

Keep us posted!!!! I cant wait to see that blazin BFP soon!!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Soon girls.


----------



## JK1978

sallymuffin said:


> Definitely keep at the :sex: then :)
> 
> Ooooooh hopefully soon you'll be able to post a pic of your tes tup here too, hopefully this will be the lucky month for a lot of us *fingers crossed*
> 
> *My OH has now come up with some "good" ideas for when he has to go to his specialist, including "special pictures"...........*
> 
> :hug:

:rofl: I can only imagine.... and now the mental images are killin me :rofl:


----------



## JK1978

Well, I am bored at work and messing around with some pics so I thought I'd share, if ya don't mind.

This is the masterbedroom remodel! It's the view looking in from the door, with the newly installed ceiling fan. AS you can see, DH decided to rip off and redo all of the woodwork, which is where we are currently at with the project.

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Remodeling/DSC00514.jpg

This is the view from the windows to the door. The left is the door to the upper hallway, and the right is the door leading to the attic crawl space... it's a mess back there LOL.

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Remodeling/DSC00516.jpg

This is DH sanding away at the door frame... upper hall view looking into master bedroom.

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Remodeling/DSC00531.jpg

This is the soon-to-be walk in closet... the door color is what DH is painting all the woodwork in the rooms to be.

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Remodeling/DSC00535.jpg

And lastly, my Valentines Day present.. the new track lighting in the the closet!

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Remodeling/DSC00532.jpg

To give you an idea of color scheme, here is the art I created to go on the walls next to the windows in the master bedroom. There are four total, about 8 x 11 each, 2 for each side!

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Fun%20With%20Photoshop/abstract3.jpg


----------



## polaris

Hello everyone.

Helz - I am just so delighted with your news. Good luck over in 1st trimester. I hope that everything goes perfectly for you over the next nine months (and beyond!!).

MommyMichele - Woohoo, another :bfp:! This is so exciting. Our little group is turning out to be very lucky!! Hopefully it's a good sign for the rest of us. Hopefully that line will get darker soon and you'll have the final confirmation.

Sally - hee hee, you gave me a good laugh with your description of your DH's reaction to being asked to provide a 'sample'. Good news that :witch: hasn't showed up yet though, maybe further investigations won't be needed if you get your :bfp: tomorrow. Please let us know as soon as you test.

April - thanks for sharing your photos. You will have to post again when the work is finished so we have the before and after effect! Sorry to hear that the Clomid seems to be messing around with your temperatures a bit. Best just keep at the BDing!! Hope your DH has plenty of energy!! Hopefully you'll get your BFP before he needs to have his SA, not sure how many men would submit to that on an 'optional' basis!! LOL.

PS Can you change me to TWW on the front page? My temperatures have stayed up so I'm pretty sure that I did O. Yay!!


----------



## JK1978

Isn't it awesome the :bfp: news pourin in??? Hopefully the trend continues!!! DH is like a kid at Xmas now with the BD schedule LOL.


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Isn't it awesome the :bfp: news pourin in??? Hopefully the trend continues!!! DH is like a kid at Xmas now with the BD schedule LOL.

Hee hee, glad he is enjoying it! Hope he has stamina to keep it up for as long as necessary to get the job done. My OH is pretty useless in that department so I'm going to take it easy for the beginning of next cycle and really focus on getting the timing right. Last month we started too early and the poor thing was burned out by the time I finally O'd!


----------



## helz81

Thanks for all the well wishing everyone,luv my cycle buddies..hope you are lucky too,I'd love to keep chatting to you over in 1st tri! xxxx
I can't stop testing :rofl: I done my 1st POAS this morning,yayyyy! All the others Ive done have been dip IC tests. It was a very clear positive btw!!
Im still reading back on this thread to see how u all get on,I'm feeling very hopeful for you.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sallymuffin

polaris said:


> JK1978 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it awesome the :bfp: news pourin in??? Hopefully the trend continues!!! DH is like a kid at Xmas now with the BD schedule LOL.
> 
> Hee hee, glad he is enjoying it! Hope he has stamina to keep it up for as long as necessary to get the job done. My OH is pretty useless in that department so I'm going to take it easy for the beginning of next cycle and really focus on getting the timing right. Last month we started too early and the poor thing was burned out by the time I finally O'd!Click to expand...

Feed him lots of high energy high zinc foods, that way he's got no excuse lol

I've done a test this morning and it's a :bfn: so guess it's not to be my month this time :(


----------



## JK1978

sallymuffin said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK1978 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it awesome the :bfp: news pourin in??? Hopefully the trend continues!!! DH is like a kid at Xmas now with the BD schedule LOL.
> 
> Hee hee, glad he is enjoying it! Hope he has stamina to keep it up for as long as necessary to get the job done. My OH is pretty useless in that department so I'm going to take it easy for the beginning of next cycle and really focus on getting the timing right. Last month we started too early and the poor thing was burned out by the time I finally O'd!Click to expand...
> 
> Feed him lots of high energy high zinc foods, that way he's got no excuse lol
> 
> I've done a test this morning and it's a :bfn: so guess it's not to be my month this time :(Click to expand...

:hugs: Don't give up yet! It's still early if you implanted late! :af: :af: :af:


----------



## sallymuffin

JK1978 said:


> sallymuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK1978 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it awesome the :bfp: news pourin in??? Hopefully the trend continues!!! DH is like a kid at Xmas now with the BD schedule LOL.
> 
> Hee hee, glad he is enjoying it! Hope he has stamina to keep it up for as long as necessary to get the job done. My OH is pretty useless in that department so I'm going to take it easy for the beginning of next cycle and really focus on getting the timing right. Last month we started too early and the poor thing was burned out by the time I finally O'd!Click to expand...
> 
> Feed him lots of high energy high zinc foods, that way he's got no excuse lol
> 
> I've done a test this morning and it's a :bfn: so guess it's not to be my month this time :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Don't give up yet! It's still early if you implanted late! :af: :af: :af:Click to expand...

Yeah I know, but I feel as though she's on her way :sad2:


----------



## polaris

Don't give up hope yet Sally, lots of women don't get :bfp: till 13 or 14 dpo. And early pregnancy symptoms can be very similar to feeling like AF is coming. My least favourite part of the month is waiting for AF to come after getting :bfn:, that's why I'm determined not to test early this month. I was originally planning on testing on 27th, but I have joined another thread and the girls are all testing on 25th, so I don't think I'll be able to resist at that stage. My gut feeling is that I'm not pregnant this month though. But then again, last month I was convinced I was pregnant and no such thing, so maybe not feeling pregnant is a good sign???!?
I'm feeling unusually tired today, I felt like having a nap after lunch which would not be usual for me (but that could just be cos it's been a busy week).
MommyMichele - any news with you?


----------



## polaris

How are you doing today April? Hope that you will be joining me soon in the TWW. Come on little egg!!!!


----------



## JK1978

Hey Polaris... I am trying to hold out testing early this month, too. I decided 17 days after O is when I will test (at least, try to wait that long) 17 is DH's lucky number, and March 17th is lucky St Patrick's Day... so that's the game plan at least. If I O today (had what appears might be +OPK, so hoping temp shoots up tomorrow) I would test Saturday, March 7th :D 

What date is everyone planning on testing?


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Hey Polaris... I am trying to hold out testing early this month, too. I decided 17 days after O is when I will test (at least, try to wait that long) 17 is DH's lucky number, and March 17th is lucky St Patrick's Day... so that's the game plan at least. If I O today (had what appears might be +OPK, so hoping temp shoots up tomorrow) I would test Saturday, March 7th :D

Great news about the positive OPK! I will be stalking your chart to hopefully see that temperature rise in the next day or so. 

St. Patrick's Day is a big deal over here in Ireland. We get a day off work for it so that is always good. It's on a Tuesday this year so I was thinking about taking Monday off too and having a really long weekend. FF is predicting 15th to 18th March as my fertile time for next month so that could work out really well!


----------



## JK1978

I redid the front page for us March testers!!! Fill me in on your test dates and I will update accordingly.. I would also like to keep the buddy group going for as many months as anyone needs and update accordingly as well, so I was thinking of renaming the thread to make it more open to new members...

I was thinking 

B&B Calendar Girls ~ 2009 is the Year of the BFPs!

What do you ladies think? Or if you think of a better name let me know!


----------



## polaris

Wow, I love the first page! Loads of lucky shamrocks!! They will be great for my predicted O date next month. Thanks for taking the time to do that.

I like the idea of renaming the thread to keep it going. This has been a really supportive thread and I would certainly like it to keep going too.

Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Ok I changed the name, now I hope no one has trouble finding us. I am having pains in my right side which I am hoping are O pains... all signs point to Oing probably very very soon. I never usually get O pains so I think the clomid might be helping with that. I have sort of a dull head ache too. I heard Clomid can do that to you around O time. ***Fingers Crossed*** If I wake up tomorrow and my temp is still low I am gonna be so bummed out LOL. All this waiting is KILLING me  Now, I just need to find a way to worm DH away from the basketball game enough to get my nightly "deposit" LOL Wish me luck.


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Ok I changed the name, now I hope no one has trouble finding us. I am having pains in my right side which I am hoping are O pains... all signs point to Oing probably very very soon. I never usually get O pains so I think the clomid might be helping with that. I have sort of a dull head ache too. I heard Clomid can do that to you around O time. ***Fingers Crossed*** If I wake up tomorrow and my temp is still low I am gonna be so bummed out LOL. All this waiting is KILLING me  Now, I just need to find a way to worm DH away from the basketball game enough to get my nightly "deposit" LOL Wish me luck.

It definitely does sound like you are O-ing soon. Good luck with the seduction plans for OH! Don't be disappointed if your temperature is still low tomorrow as I am sure you will see a rise soon. I got O pains the day before FF reckons that I o'd and didn't see a temperature rise until the day after. I was going mad thinking that I didn't O but then temperature did go up.


----------



## sallymuffin

Oooooh it really does sound like you are o'ing very very soon. Get on with the seduction techniques to get OH in the mood hehe.

I'm not completely giving up hope but got another :bfn: this morning so I think it's likely :witch: is on her way, guess we shall see - fingers crossed!!!

Love the front page and the nake change too, it is a really good group and will be great to keep it going for as long as we all need :hug:


----------



## MommyMichele

Walk around the house naked, that gets my hubby every time.


----------



## JK1978

Morning ladies! Well BD was a bust last night. I think DH might be getting a little warn out with it so I decided not to push it. I guess it's a good thing because still no O it seems and we are planning on BD tonight. 

Hope all is well with everyone. I am spending the day with my nephew today so I will catch up with you ladies tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Morning ladies! Well BD was a bust last night. I think DH might be getting a little warn out with it so I decided not to push it. I guess it's a good thing because still no O it seems and we are planning on BD tonight.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. I am spending the day with my nephew today so I will catch up with you ladies tomorrow! :hugs:

Tonight will hopefully be perfect timing for you. 

:dust::dust::dust:

Enjoy your day with your nephew!


----------



## polaris

Well girls, I had a horrible day today. I went to the dentist and ended up having to get a tooth extracted. It was horrible! Also he had to give me a couple of Xrays, I was really worried about this in case I might be pregnant but I talked it over with the dentist (who is lovely) and he said that infection was also very bad for a possible pregnancy and that the risk from the needed Xrays was very low due to very low exposure to radiation. I really don't think I am pregnant this month anyway but I was still really worried about it. So when I got home I did an internet search and it seems that dental Xrays are not a big risk as they only contain 0.01 rads. Still a bit worried though. I also read that if there is any damage done in very early pregnancy, it is 'all or nothing', that is the pregnancy will not progress and that if it does then it seems that everything will probably be fine. At this stage that would probably mean a chemical pregnancy if there was any damage done.

I did have a few symptoms today. I felt a little nauseous at lunchtime (could have just been hunger!!) and seemed to need to pee more often (but that could have been cos I was drinking a lot of water at lunch!). Also I had a very small bit of spotting this afternoon. But I have a theory that this might be just an after effect of having been on the pill as this is CD29 and I would have been due AF if I was still on the pill. I am thinking about waiting for AF this month rather than testing, especially just in case the Xrays did any damage. And not testing until maybe 18 dpo if she doesn't show. What do you think?


----------



## JK1978

Oh Polaris, so sorry about your denist experience. I HATE the dentist :S Yesterday and this morning have been horrible so far, and I vented to a friend about it, so I am feeling much better. DH has been having issues "finishing" the past three tries. The Wednesday night one, where I said I wasnt going to push it, then last night, no success so we went to sleep and tried again this AM. He has never had this problem in the past and I wanted to get angry with him and cried all morning, but I know that wont help matters any. So, I'm trying to keep in mind that it doesn't mean this cycle is a bust, as I still am not sure I even ovulated given that OPKs and Temps are so screwy with the Clomid.

Anywho... we were scheduled to go to my Inlaws lakehouse this weekend to help them with some things.. but his grandmother is having heart surgery Saturday, so his parents arent going to be out at the lake. They asked us to go tonight and do what we need to, and then want us to stay out there til Sunday and enjoy the place to ourselves. I am hoping that this will help things along and and that it becomes perfect timing and I O and that his grandma's surgery goes well ... alot to ask for in one weekend, I know... but I just NEED something to go right for me for a change.

Well, that's my update :) Hope all is well with our BPS girls, that AF stays away from our TWW girls, and those waiting to O catch that eggie!!!


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Oh Polaris, so sorry about your denist experience. I HATE the dentist :S Yesterday and this morning have been horrible so far, and I vented to a friend about it, so I am feeling much better. DH has been having issues "finishing" the past three tries. The Wednesday night one, where I said I wasnt going to push it, then last night, no success so we went to sleep and tried again this AM. He has never had this problem in the past and I wanted to get angry with him and cried all morning, but I know that wont help matters any. So, I'm trying to keep in mind that it doesn't mean this cycle is a bust, as I still am not sure I even ovulated given that OPKs and Temps are so screwy with the Clomid.
> 
> Anywho... we were scheduled to go to my Inlaws lakehouse this weekend to help them with some things.. but his grandmother is having heart surgery Saturday, so his parents arent going to be out at the lake. They asked us to go tonight and do what we need to, and then want us to stay out there til Sunday and enjoy the place to ourselves. I am hoping that this will help things along and and that it becomes perfect timing and I O and that his grandma's surgery goes well ... alot to ask for in one weekend, I know... but I just NEED something to go right for me for a change.
> 
> Well, that's my update :) Hope all is well with our BPS girls, that AF stays away from our TWW girls, and those waiting to O catch that eggie!!!

Hi April,
I'm so sorry you're having such a stressful time of it hun. :hug::hug:
I wonder if your DH is feeling the pressure too and that is why he's having problems finishing? I had a look at your chart and it is very hard to say whether or not you have O'd yet. It doesn't help getting erratic temperatures, I never knew that could be a side effect of Clomid. 

I hope you have a really nice relaxing time at the lakehouse. What is the weather like where you are? It is starting to feel really springlike here, the crocuses are out in the garden and early daffodils are just coming into bud. A few weeks ago it was snowing here, so it is really nice to have some spring weather.

I am feeling a bit better today although my mouth is still a bit sore. I'm thinking that maybe it is no harm if I'm not pregnant this month (pretty sure I'm not). At least now I have my teeth sorted out. And I got a letter from doctor to go in for a routine smear so it would be good to get that out of the way too. So all in all, I won't be too disappointed if it doesn't happen this month. I have great hopes for us in March though!

I hope that you didn't O yet but are going to over the weekend. Once you are away from home, hopefully the pressure will be off a bit and the BD will be more successful for you. It's so stressful though isn't it? I hate the way it can turn BD into a chore and something else to worry about rather than just doing it because you want to.

Polaris.


----------



## JK1978

Hi Polaris, thanks for the advice! I think you are right about the stress getting to DH and I am sure it's not been the most passionate, romantic sex ever, so I imagine that's not helping too much either. I have a feeling we will be able to use this weekend to get back on track :) 

The weather here is still COLD and SNOWY :( I don't think I've ever looked forward to spring more then I have this year. BRRRRRR!!!

I am glad to hear that you're having nice weather and that your mouth is feeling better! Hopefully id this cycle is a bust for you, then BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## polaris

I'm sure this weekend will get you nicely back on track. 

Myself and OH went out for a meal tonight and had a good chat about TTC. I was explaining to him about how you can get to know your cycle from CM, temperatures, etc. and he was really excited about it and wanted to know when I was next due to O! This is really cool as he has never really seemed very interested before. He was excited to hear that St. Patrick's day might be when I'm O'ing, he says he will prepare himself for plenty of BD!! So I'm really pleased that he is showing an interest.

What about the rest of you? Any news?


----------



## JK1978

Yo! Posting here from the lakehouse. I got a ++++++ OPK today, it was super duper dark... darkest I have ever seen!!! Thought it may have been an erorr it was so dark, but I tested 3 hrs later and same thing, so i changed my chart to show yesterday's which was for sure + and todays which is by far the darkest I ever saw. I also had true EWCM this afternoon.. I was begining to think EWCM was a myth!! I am sure I can thank the Mucinex for that!!! My temp has been on the slow rise for the last few days so I am sure O is right now, or sometime today!!! I will keep you posted when I get back in town...was just updating my fertility friend, and wanted to check in.

Polaris! Awesome news on DH's excitement!!! DH was reserved about it at first, but once we started seeing the specialist and realised my monthy rituals were not just me being a crazy lady, he really started to show an interest as well!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## JK1978

:) I think I was right on! Temp shot up this AM so I am calling it that I am officially in the TWW now!!! Please oh please let us have caught it :spermy: :\\:D/


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> :) I think I was right on! Temp shot up this AM so I am calling it that I am officially in the TWW now!!! Please oh please let us have caught it :spermy: :\\:D/

Hi April,
I don't think there's any doubt that you O'd from that temperature rise! The timing worked out well for you after all. Now it's the waiting game for the next two weeks. I really feel hopeful for you, I would so love to see you get your :bfp:!

I am not feeling too great this weekend, I have a good few 'symptoms' - tiredness, slightly queasy feeling - but I actually think it's because I have a slight infection after the dentist on Thursday - I have started antibiotics and they always make me feel exhausted. Also we had no electricity since Saturday morning, it has only just come back on. So I have been feeling pretty miserable. I actually can't wait for :witch: to arrive next week because I'm so sure that I'm not pregnant this month, I just want to know for definite and move on to next month.

Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Polaris, I think your chart is looking good still! When are you planningon testing??? I notice you had some spotting right around typical implanting time... I don't think your cycle is for sure a bust!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## sallymuffin

Awww girls, sounds like you've been through it the past few days, good to hear that you definitely O'd though April & it's not over yet polaris, you never know :)

I'm definitely out for this month though ladies, the nasty :witch: got me on saturday and then to make things even better I got a UTI :cry: which has made me feel really grotty all weekend. OH has been amazing though and done nearly everything for me, bless. It's clearing up nicely now as I've taken some of the sachets you get from the chemist, so I'm hoping I'll be back to normal by Friday for my interview *fingers crossed*

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you guys in your TWW and praying for you to both get a :bfp: 

:hug: Sally x


----------



## JK1978

So sorry about the :witch: and the UTI. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

Sally, sorry to hear that :witch: got you this month and that you've had a nasty UTI. I'm glad that OH has been looking after you well and that you are almost back to normal now. What is your interview on Friday? (sorry you probably mentioned but I can't remember)

April - another nice high temperature for you! I really really hope that you caught that lovely eggie! Hope you enjoyed the rest of your weekend. 

Well time is getting close for me, 11 dpo today. I really hate these last few days. I am actually starting to convince myself that I have loads of symptoms which I promised myself I would not do this month. :rofl: April you are the second person to mention possible implantation spotting to me. I would love to think so but time will tell.

I don't know whether I will test at all! I am tempted because I would love to know for definite one way or the other but I know that I would be devastated if it was :bfn:. A lot of girls in another thread I am in are testing on Wednesday so I might test then. My last cycle was 34 days so AF would be due then. But FF is not predicting AF for me until Friday so I might just hold off until Friday or even Saturday and test then if she hasn't arrived. I think I have the opposite of POAS addiction - POAS phobia!!! :rofl::rofl: I think I will wait and see what my temperatures do over the next couple of days and maybe test on Friday. 

Symptoms so far are:
Unusually tired over the weekend.
BBs are increasingly tender (this started shortly after O).
Felt a bit queasy a couple of times over the weekend.
Very slight spotting at 7 dpo.
Temperature still high.
Funny taste in mouth today.

But actually although that list looks promising in black and white, on the whole I feel pretty normal and I definitely don't 'feel' pregnant. Not that I know what it feels like, LOL. And I think most of my 'symptoms' can unfortunately be put down to dental infection and antibiotics. But I'm not completely giving up hope yet. I just wish this week was over so I could move on!!


----------



## sallymuffin

It's for a job in web development (again) *yawns*, I've not worked since I relocated to live with my OH full time and now I desperately need the money haha.

It does sound like it could be an implantation bleed, I'd be a bit like you and not wanting to test incase it's a :bfn: but also kind of wanting to....... I do see what you mean about putting most of your symptons down to dental infection and antibiotics, but the bleed can't be, I'll just keep sending my good luck wishes your way and hopefully you'll find out when you do a test that it's a nice :bfp::hug:

S. x


----------



## polaris

thanks sally, I will keep you informed with any updates!


----------



## JK1978

Hey ladies. Any updates with anyone? I'm 4DPO and this 2WW is just horrid for me.. the waiting is unbearable. But, I am hanging in there, taking it day by day. I am going to look at a litter of puppies tomorrow. The offer of a new pup kinda fell into my lap and is just too good to pass up. $50 and they're almost 100% American Bulldog (the mother of the litter is 75% American bulldog and 25% Rotweiler) and the father is 100% American Bulldog. 

DH and I were thinking of getting a new dog eventually, but aren't even over the loss of Cassius yet. Plus we wanted to get a rescue dog again, one that was past the puppy stage. But I must say, the thought of a 6 wk old baby pup in the house makes me giddy :D

Well, I will keep you posted with pics and stuff. If we pick one out we will get to bring it home in about 3 weeks.


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,

Well still no sign of AF but my temperature dropped this morning so I'm pretty sure she's on her way. I'm not exactly sure when she's due cos I'm not sure of the length of my LP. FF is suggesting Friday which would be an LP of 14 days. I'm feeling pretty philosophical about it actually - if I had been pregnant this month I would have been worrying about the possible effect of the dental treatment and antibiotics so I would have found it difficult to relax. So maybe it just wasn't meant to be this month.

April - I don't envy you with the LONG TWW stretching ahead of you. It's like being in limbo. That's cool about the new puppy - it would be a good distraction from our usual favourite pastime of obsessing about TCC! Definitely post pics if you get one of the pups. Your chart is looking good - no doubt that you O'd anyway!!

Polaris


----------



## helz81

Hiya girls, just popping in to see how ur all getting on. I hope to see your :bfp: announcements soon and chat to you over in 1st tri!! xxxxx


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Hiya girls, just popping in to see how ur all getting on. I hope to see your :bfp: announcements soon and chat to you over in 1st tri!! xxxxx

Hi Helz, thanks for popping in. I think I'm probably out for this month but I have great hopes for next month. 

April's only starting out on the TWW so she could be joining you pretty soon. Keeping everything crossed for her!!

How are things going with you? Have you got a date booked yet for a scan? Hope that little baby isn't causing you too much morning sickness


----------



## helz81

No date booked for anything yet! I rung the doctors on Monday to tell them Im pregnnant,they will transfer me to midwife list. I have to wait for them to contact me to make a booking in appointment. It's ok,don't suppose theres any rush is there lol and Im not worried about anything in particular. Not had any MS as yet,abit of nausea, oh and Im still constipated on and off! Been like it since 3dpo!!
Good luck, lots of baby dust to you all here xxxx


----------



## polaris

No rush at all, it's early days. Hopefully you'll be one of the lucky people who doesn't get ms. Glad to hear that everything is going well, thanks so much for popping in with an update.

Well I bought a pregnancy test yesterday just to be prepared if AF doesn't come today. Managed to resist testing this morning but I think I will test tomorrow if she doesn't arrive. Fingers crossed. But I'm thinking that my temperature would have stayed higher if I was pregnant so will probably get a visit from her today right on schedule.

Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Good Luck tomorrow, Polaris :D I Have my finger's crossed for you :D


----------



## polaris

Thanks April,
I am feeling very apprehensive about the idea of testing but am going to bite the bullet tomorrow if my temperature does not drop and witch doesn't arrive. I bought a FRER yesterday so it should definitely show up if I am so if I do get BFN tomorrow it will be just a matter of waiting for :witch:. 

I can't wait for you to get to the end of the TWW to find out if you are pregnant. Hope you are managing to keep yourself distracted! Did you go and see the puppies? Did you decide whether to get one or not?

Polaris


----------



## JK1978

I am doing my best to keep busy, but I have to admit, the wait is just awful. 
And to make it worse, the puppy viewing got postponed til sometime next week. But since it will be a few weeks still til we'd be able to bring one home, it's less waiting inbetween, so it's not all bad.

I usually can see a BFP on my tests @ 10 DPO. I kind of want to wait til AF is due, but part of me wants to start testing Monday. I am going to the store tomorrow and I will more than likely pick up my 3 pack of FRER's while I am there.... It will be hard not to tset Monday, if I do pick some up... decisions... decisions...


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> I am doing my best to keep busy, but I have to admit, the wait is just awful.
> And to make it worse, the puppy viewing got postponed til sometime next week. But since it will be a few weeks still til we'd be able to bring one home, it's less waiting inbetween, so it's not all bad.
> 
> I usually can see a BFP on my tests @ 10 DPO. I kind of want to wait til AF is due, but part of me wants to start testing Monday. I am going to the store tomorrow and I will more than likely pick up my 3 pack of FRER's while I am there.... It will be hard not to tset Monday, if I do pick some up... decisions... decisions...

That's a shame that the puppy viewing was postponed. Can't wait to see pics of your new addition to the family!!

Wow, Monday is not very far away at all!! Getting really excited for you know. Wouldn't it be great if we both turned out to be pregnant - we could be bump buddies!

Polaris


----------



## JK1978

That would be soooo awesome!!! I have a feeling we got ourselves a lucky little buddy group :D:D:D


----------



## sallymuffin

Oooooh it's so exciting, can't wait to find out if you both turn out the be pregnant, would be amazing!!!!! I'll be sending lots of good luck wishes and baby dust your way over the next few days! :)

No updates here really, just waiting for about cycle day 11 to start doing OPK again (although no doubt I won't wait that long as I never seem to be able to - obviously a POAS addict haha), I usually O around day 14 so I'll and be demanding lots of :sex: from the OH for a week or so :rofl:

Had my interview today and it did not go well at all, was the most disaterous interview I've ever had so I really don't think I will get it somehow, nevermind I'll just keep on with the searching and hope that something turns up soon :)

Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?

S. x


----------



## polaris

Oh my God girls, I got my :bfp:!! I am completely still in shock! The line is not faint at all, nearly as strong as the control line. I woke up at half six needing to pee and took my temperature then and when it was still high it gave me the courage to test. OH didn't sleep very well last night either so I'm not going to wake him up yet cos he is very grumpy when just woken up after no sleep! So I will wait till I gets up and then surprise him with it! No more sleep for me though I don't think!! Too excited!

It's mad cos I had no real symptoms at all until about Thursday. As you know, I was actually completely convinced that this wasn't my month cos I just wasn't feeling it. Since Thursday though (14 dpo) I have been feeling very strange and started to feel like I might be pregnant but too scared to test. 
My symptoms since then were:
1. My bbs started to feel a bit fuller and more heavy (still tender but no more so than last month). 
2. Slightly queasy/light-headed feeling from time to time (not severe enough to be classified as nausea but definitely noticeable) 
3. More tired than usual, wanting to get early nights (this could be related to getting up at the crack of dawn to take temperature LOL).
3. A big blob of EWCM yesterday (????? Didn't know what to make of that.)
4. I also got some very slight spotting at 7 dpo (possible IB)

That's about it though so I still don't have huge amounts of symptoms and I'm 16 dpo today. That makes my due date the 5th November, although if they calculate it based on LMP that would be an earlier date. I'm so excited!!!

April, now we just need you to get your :bfp: next week, this is a really lucky buddy group so I'm really hopeful for you. 

And Sally, you better get BDing to catch that egg - you're next after April!! Sorry to hear that the job interview didn't go well - I think it can be very hard to tell with these things though, I know I've had interviews that I've thought have gone brilliant and then not got the job and also the other way round. So fingers crossed!


----------



## helz81

Polaris, omg yayyyyyy!!! :happydance: Soooooo pleased for you!! You must be on :cloud9: right now!! See u in 1st tri!
Waiting for everyone else!! xxx


----------



## JK1978

Sally ~ Good luck catching that egg this week

Polaris!!!! I knew It!!! What did I tell you???? Congrats Hon!!!!! :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Thank you so much for your lovely messages. I can't believe it. 

Well I left the chemist bag with the test in it on the table and I was out doing the gardening when OH got up. He must have guessed what it was and opened the bag, he came out to the garden and said 'is that pregnancy test accurate?' and gave me a hug. It was such a lovely moment. Then he said 'shouldn't you be taking it easy?' LOL, I'm pregnant not an invalid! I was only cutting the grass! Sweet though that he wants to look after me already!

I caught him sneaking another look at the test later, LOL, I don't think he can believe it either! I have to look at the test about every half an hour to make sure there is really two lines there!!

Bring on the :bfp:s for the rest of our little group!!


----------



## JK1978

:hugs: Your DH sounds so sweet! I'm so happy for you hun!


----------



## polaris

Hi April - how have you been over the weekend? Your chart is looking very promising, when do you think you will test?

Sally - how are you doing? Hope you're getting lots of BD in!!

I am feeling quite anxious about things, I changed my ticker and ventured into First Trimester but I almost feel like I am tempting fate. Really hope that all goes well. Yesterday I was getting AF type cramps and kept having to rush to the loo to see if I had come on but so far so good.


----------



## sallymuffin

Awwwww WOW, that is amazing news, I am SOOOOOO happy for you :happydance: Your OH sounds so sweet, let him look after you, bless him :)

I'm doing ok, not filled in my info in FF for few days now so got to catch up on that later on. Tired my OH out this weekend with lots of :sex: :rofl: getting ready for when I O and keeping my fingers crossed tightly :)

How are things going with you April?

S. x


----------



## quail

hi ladies wondered if i could join in . i dont really know what my cycles are or what there doing have spotting for about 4 days around cd19 then get af around cd41 but i have only just finished breastfeeding so i dont know if thats why.anyway good luck ladies.x


----------



## JK1978

quail said:


> hi ladies wondered if i could join in . i dont really know what my cycles are or what there doing have spotting for about 4 days around cd19 then get af around cd41 but i have only just finished breastfeeding so i dont know if thats why.anyway good luck ladies.x

Welcome to our group!!! it's proving to be quite lucky so far! Want to tell us a little more about yourself? You can look at our info on the first page and tell us more about yourself so we can officially add you.

Well, I did test this AM and I thought I saw something faint trying to develope but all in all I am sure it's a BFN. I wasnt really expecting much since the earliest I've gotten on is 11 DPO... I stocked up on tests though so I will be testing throughout the week.

Here's my 9 DPO pic.
https://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg107/JK_1978/img209.jpg


----------



## dawny690

Can I join you girls please? We are ttc again after our 2nd Mc and hoping we are 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## JK1978

Welcome! Sorry bout your previous losses... hope you get that BFP very very soon!!! If you want, you can add an "about me" for the front page. I put you as waiting ti O... hope I got that right from your chart!!


----------



## dawny690

JK1978 said:


> Welcome! Sorry bout your previous losses... hope you get that BFP very very soon!!! If you want, you can add an "about me" for the front page. I put you as waiting ti O... hope I got that right from your chart!!

Thanks hun sorry for your losses too :hugs:

SN/Name: Dawny690 ~ Dawn
age: 28, OH is 40
Cycle: my cycle is normally 28 days and im due to ovulate soon I hope.
My OH and I have a 8/9yr old dog called Trixie, a Lovebird called Amy and a small marine fish tank with nemo's and crabs.
Stats: My OH has 4 children from a previous relationship, but we would like one of our own we have been ttc for about 6yrs on and off now with 2 mc's one in april 08 and another sometime in dec08 but didnt bleed with that and didnt find out until we went for what should have been our dating scan to find out that baby had come my body had absorbed it when it ended and carried on so now we have had the :witch: come and go again we are trying again straight away some people may think its daft or too soon but it took 8mths last time.


----------



## JK1978

Nice to meet you and thanks for joining our group. I don't think it's too soon, or for anyone to judge for that matter. I only took doctor ordered breaks in my TTC journey. Nver stopped trying or believing ;)


----------



## dawny690

JK1978 said:


> Nice to meet you and thanks for joining our group. I don't think it's too soon, or for anyone to judge for that matter. I only took doctor ordered breaks in my TTC journey. Nver stopped trying or believing ;)

Thanks hun i love your siggy btw :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hey April, sorry about your BFN but like you say it was very early!! I will be tuning in every day to check on progress!!!

Nice to see some new people joining the group - we've been really lucky so far - sending you all loads and loads of :dust:.

I am suffering from extreme exhaustion this evening so I will sign over and out for now!!


----------



## JK1978

Take it easy Momma Bear :hugs: Drop in when you can and keep us poted :)


----------



## sallymuffin

Take it easy polaris, and welcome to you new girls, hopefully our little group will bring you some of the good luck it has the other members :)

Sorry to see the :bfn: April, but it is very early to test so don't give up hope!

S. x


----------



## dawny690

sallymuffin said:


> Take it easy polaris, and welcome to you new girls, hopefully our little group will bring you some of the good luck it has the other members :)
> 
> Sorry to see the :bfn: April, but it is very early to test so don't give up hope!
> 
> S. x

Looks like we are near enough on the same CD as each other lol xx


----------



## sallymuffin

dawny690 said:


> sallymuffin said:
> 
> 
> Take it easy polaris, and welcome to you new girls, hopefully our little group will bring you some of the good luck it has the other members :)
> 
> Sorry to see the :bfn: April, but it is very early to test so don't give up hope!
> 
> S. x
> 
> Looks like we are near enough on the same CD as each other lol xxClick to expand...

So we are, I'm due to O around day 14 ish I think so will start testing tomorrow and of course keep the :sex: up, I sometimes feel sorry for my OH having to perform on demand :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

sallymuffin said:


> So we are, I'm due to O around day 14 ish I think so will start testing tomorrow and of course keep the :sex: up, I sometimes feel sorry for my OH having to perform on demand :rofl:

:rofl: I Should ov around then too but not sure when or if I will as this :witch: was forced by Utovlan after my mc :( im doing ov tests everyday and so far my strongest line (but wasnt +) was cd8!! Oh and we are having :sex: everyday started cd9 :lol: hope that works :rofl::rofl: my oh is complaining at the moment :rofl:


----------



## sallymuffin

dawny690 said:


> sallymuffin said:
> 
> 
> So we are, I'm due to O around day 14 ish I think so will start testing tomorrow and of course keep the :sex: up, I sometimes feel sorry for my OH having to perform on demand :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I Should ov around then too but not sure when or if I will as this :witch: was forced by Utovlan after my mc :( im doing ov tests everyday and so far my strongest line (but wasnt +) was cd8!! Oh and we are having :sex: everyday started cd9 :lol: hope that works :rofl::rofl: my oh is complaining at the moment :rofl:Click to expand...


God, they complain when they can't have it loads and then when they can, men are never hapy :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dawny690

sallymuffin said:


> God, they complain when they can't have it loads and then when they can, men are never hapy :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I ment to say isn't :rofl: :blush: my brains gone to mush lol xx but he will be complaining of too much soon lol


----------



## JK1978

Morning Ladies, well my boobs are killing me this morning, giving me some more hope. It would be a shame to have such an excellent chart end in a BFN :( I have been eating and sleeping loads....but even with the good signs this cycle, I am still sensing it will be a bust. Hopefully Its just me being moody and dramatic, or maybe I am just preparing myself for the worse. But it seems closer it gets to :witch: time the less assured I feel :(


----------



## sallymuffin

Try and think positive, it's not over until it's over! I'll keep sending loads of baby dust your way and hopefully some of this groups good luck will rub off on you :)
xx


----------



## quail

hi ladies a bit about myself im 35 dh 36 we have 9 children and are ttc our tenth [i know im mad] i have a little girl who is 3 thats just recovering from cancer,i also have a dog a rabbit and 3 ponies i am not quite sure where i am in my cycle as ive only just finished breastfeeding my 8 month old,i had spotting for 4 days on cd19 with abit of ewcm .then yesterday and today cd 26 and 27 loads of ewcm but neg opks.my doctor seems to think the spotting was o, but if it was why all the ewcm today and yesterday.my last cycle i had spotting on cd 19 then started af on cd41 but think i may have had a chemical preg then any ideas? thanks,ladies.x


----------



## JK1978

It's possible it was chemical. Did you ever test? I am so happy to hear your daughter is in recovery. That must have been so hard to go through :hugs:

9 kids :D :D :D That's awesome. Mommy Michelle has 5 and is expecting #6 !!! I hope she pops in and updates us, maybe you two can get aquanted. :D


----------



## quail

yes jk i did test and got quite a few faint positives which then turned neg after a few days but af didnt show for nearly 3 weeks after! so dont know whats going on this time.x


----------



## JK1978

hmmm... maybe test in 3 days and if BFN then again in a week or so? Do you chart? Can you tell from temps if you O'd?


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> Morning Ladies, well my boobs are killing me this morning, giving me some more hope. It would be a shame to have such an excellent chart end in a BFN :( I have been eating and sleeping loads....but even with the good signs this cycle, I am still sensing it will be a bust. Hopefully Its just me being moody and dramatic, or maybe I am just preparing myself for the worse. But it seems closer it gets to :witch: time the less assured I feel :(

Hi April,
Your chart is looking brilliant!!! It looks triphasic to me with a second rise in temperature at 7 dpo which is a very good sign! Do you think your bbs are sorer than normal at this stage in your cycle? Don't worry too much about not feeling it, remember I was convinced I wasn't up until about 14 dpo. When are you planning to test again?
Polaris


----------



## polaris

JK1978 said:


> It's possible it was chemical. Did you ever test? I am so happy to hear your daughter is in recovery. That must have been so hard to go through :hugs:
> 
> 9 kids :D :D :D That's awesome. Mommy Michelle has 5 and is expecting #6 !!! I hope she pops in and updates us, maybe you two can get aquanted. :D

I read on another thread that MommyMichele unfortunately had a chemical. Really gutted for her.
Polaris


----------



## JK1978

polaris said:


> I read on another thread that MommyMichele unfortunately had a chemical. Really gutted for her.
> Polaris

Oh NO :hissy: So unfair :( :( :(



polaris said:


> Hi April,
> Your chart is looking brilliant!!! It looks triphasic to me with a second rise in temperature at 7 dpo which is a very good sign! Do you think your bbs are sorer than normal at this stage in your cycle? Don't worry too much about not feeling it, remember I was convinced I wasn't up until about 14 dpo. When are you planning to test again?
> Polaris

Thanks. My chart has me excited, my appetite and fatigue are just like my BFP last time, and the boob soreness, too. But I can't say for sure if it's just hormone levels due to the Clomid causing these signs, or that it may just be a BFP. 

I am gonna test tomorrow and then Friday. AF is due Saturday. If she's not here by Monday, I have to go in to the doc for bloodwork, anyway, so I should know by then for sure, regardless.


----------



## polaris

Really excited for you!!! Keeping absolutely everything crossed. I have a really good feeling for you this month!


----------



## sallymuffin

polaris said:


> JK1978 said:
> 
> 
> It's possible it was chemical. Did you ever test? I am so happy to hear your daughter is in recovery. That must have been so hard to go through :hugs:
> 
> 9 kids :D :D :D That's awesome. Mommy Michelle has 5 and is expecting #6 !!! I hope she pops in and updates us, maybe you two can get aquanted. :D
> 
> I read on another thread that MommyMichele unfortunately had a chemical. Really gutted for her.
> PolarisClick to expand...

Oooooh Noooo that's not fair, poor thing :cry:


----------



## sallymuffin

Your chart looks promising April, can't wait to find out if you are!!!!! I'm definitely sticking with this group, we seem to be having :bfp:'s left right and centre. 

I've got a bad feeling I might have missed my O, I hadn't started doing OPK's yet as I thought I would O around day 14, but yesterday evening I had loads of EWCM. It's back to nothing really again today though so I'm not sure what's going on. Made sure we had :sex: last night though just in case, and we did over the weekend so I'm hoping even if I have missed it on the OPK that I'll have myself covered so to speak :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

sallymuffin said:


> Your chart looks promising April, can't wait to find out if you are!!!!! I'm definitely sticking with this group, we seem to be having :bfp:'s left right and centre.
> 
> I've got a bad feeling I might have missed my O, I hadn't started doing OPK's yet as I thought I would O around day 14, but yesterday evening I had loads of EWCM. It's back to nothing really again today though so I'm not sure what's going on. Made sure we had :sex: last night though just in case, and we did over the weekend so I'm hoping even if I have missed it on the OPK that I'll have myself covered so to speak :rofl:

I have had loads of EWCM but no ov yet hun so try not to worry could be your body preparing for ov xx


----------



## quail

hi nothing to report from me except wcm but neg opk and ferning test and bfn hpt so just a waiting game i suppose,does anyone know if i can still o, without having a pos opk? thanks,ladies.x


----------



## dawny690

Im still waiting to ov too i think :hissy:


----------



## quail

well ladies i couldnt resist all the ics in my bathroom so i tested again and got faint:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:im in shock as didnt know where i was in my cycle but im being cautious as think i had a chemical last month. well ive done about 6 and all :bfp:so right now im on:cloud9:but have to be realistic that it might not carry on ,praying for a sticky bean.good luck ladies,xxxx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations quail! Really hope this is a sticky one! 
Polaris


----------



## dawny690

quail said:


> well ladies i couldnt resist all the ics in my bathroom so i tested again and got faint:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:im in shock as didnt know where i was in my cycle but im being cautious as think i had a chemical last month. well ive done about 6 and all :bfp:so right now im on:cloud9:but have to be realistic that it might not carry on ,praying for a sticky bean.good luck ladies,xxxx

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Blinkies/Congrats.gif Well done huni have a happy and healthy 9 mths x


----------



## sallymuffin

Congratulations, hope it's a sticky one for you :)
S. x


----------



## quail

well ladies got another faint bfp on fmu then got neg on smubut got + on a opk so im just not sure if they were evaps and im actually o, i just dont know!.x


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> well ladies got another faint bfp on fmu then got neg on smubut got + on a opk so im just not sure if they were evaps and im actually o, i just dont know!.x

Maybe it's just early days and second morning urine wasn't concentrated enough. I don't know much about OPKs but i think they can be positive in early pregnancy.

Did your BFP come up within the time limit for the test? Was there any colour in the line (evaps are normally greyish I think)? Fingers crossed that the line gets stronger for you.

Polaris


----------



## polaris

April, any news with you? Your chart is still looking good. Can't wait for you to test on Saturday. 

I'm feeling a bit worried today because I had no symptoms at all this morning and very little all day. I know they can come and go but I can't help worrying. Hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## quail

yes polaris they were all pink i think you were right as i only managed to hold my urine for 2 hours earlier but this evening i held it for 4 hours and i got another:bfp::happydance:so it must have just been to dilute earlier,x


----------



## polaris

quail said:


> yes polaris they were all pink i think you were right as i only managed to hold my urine for 2 hours earlier but this evening i held it for 4 hours and i got another:bfp::happydance:so it must have just been to dilute earlier,x

That sounds like a :bfp: to me!! You are probably just quite early on seeing as you weren't sure whereabouts in your cycle you were.


----------



## JK1978

Hey everyone, have to make it brief... I got my puppy :D

Her name is Laila :D

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00545.jpg

I'm already in love. POAS tomorrow, will keep you posted :D


----------



## dawny690

JK1978 said:


> Hey everyone, have to make it brief... I got my puppy :D
> 
> Her name is Laila :D
> 
> https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00545.jpg
> 
> I'm already in love. POAS tomorrow, will keep you posted :D

:cloud9::cloud9: Awwww so cute hun, good luck tomorrow F'X xx


----------



## sallymuffin

JK1978 said:


> Hey everyone, have to make it brief... I got my puppy :D
> 
> Her name is Laila :D
> 
> https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00545.jpg
> 
> I'm already in love. POAS tomorrow, will keep you posted :D

Awwww she is gorgeous!!!!!

Good luck tomorrow, keep us posted :) xx


----------



## polaris

Hey April - Laila is absolutely gorgeous! How old is she? Did you get to take her home with you today? Your chart is still looking great - I have everything crossed for you. I can't wait to find out your result tomorrow - what type of test are you using? I just realised you probably won't read this till after you test but not to worry!
:dust::dust::dust: I really really want you to get your :bfp:!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!!

Quail - any update?


----------



## JK1978

She is only 5 weeks!!! And home with us :D
She's keeping me very busy, as you can imagine 
I will check back in tomorrow after I test (using an Answer Test ):D


----------



## polaris

Hi April - don't know what time it is where you are cos we're in way different time zones. Have you tested yet? Just wanted to wish you luck again


----------



## quail

hi well think my bfps were good looking evaps as havent got any darker and got a + on a opk on cd30 so thinking i must just be o. so now waitng again!.xxx


----------



## dawny690

Opk's can pick up pregnancy too hun, you cant get a false positive on a hpt :hugs:


----------



## quail

dawny690 said:


> Opk's can pick up pregnancy too hun, you cant get a false positive on a hpt :hugs:

well doctor seems to think i naturally carry a high level of hcg so at different times in the month i can often pick up light positves so the doctor told me to wait until af due to test but i didnt know when that was so did a test but the opks got stronger over a period of about 4-5 days then went lighter again so it must have been o,ff has predicted o,for cd30 and im now on cd32 so its now just a waiting game.xx


----------



## helz81

April, Laila is such a sweetie!!! Good luck for testing-your chart looks great!!
Good luck everyone,this group IS lucky, worked for me! xxxx


----------



## quail

well ladies just been back to the doctors and she said that when my lh level is surging im having a slight rise with my hcg level as well and thats why i can pick up a faint line at that time so she told me too wait until af is late before testing[yeah right] take care ladies.x


----------



## dawny690

quail said:


> well ladies just been back to the doctors and she said that when my lh level is surging im having a slight rise with my hcg level as well and thats why i can pick up a faint line at that time so she told me too wait until af is late before testing[yeah right] take care ladies.x

I think im the same quail hun as i had faint line on hpt's and opk's were + now opk's are getting lighter and hpt is neg xx


----------



## sallymuffin

Awwww really hope you both find out for definite soon, would be brilliant to have another 2 :bfp:'s in our little group :)

I'm not really sure what is going on with me atm, I've been doing OPK's since CD13, none of them have been as dark as the control line, but 2 of them had faint pinky lines so I'm not sure if they were positive or not (I've marked them as positive on FF though).
I'm going to see what happens with my temp over the next 2 days as it has shot up today, but I've got a chest infection which I've had since Thursday (CD13) so I'm not sure if that's been affecting my temps, not got EWCM anymore either so I guess that shows that I did O. 
I booked an appt at my docs a couple of weeks ago too to discuss what's going on, but they're so busy that they can't get me in until the 20th :dohh:.

In the meantime I guess I'm in the dreaded TWW again, I don't know why but I'm not feeling too hopeful this month - maybe because my OPK's didn't seem dark enough. No doubt I will be sympton spotting soon enough though hehe.

Have you done your test April? Hope the rest of you are well!

S. x


----------



## quail

dawny sorry to hear that. but glad its not just me well we can sit out the 2ww together and fxd for 2 bfps.xxx


----------



## JK1978

Hey ladies... sorry for the suspense but Laila kept me busy over the weekend. All tests were BFN this weekend. It's 16 DPO and my temps are still up, boobs still sore and no sign of AF. I think I will tell test again tomorrow and if NO AF @ 17DPO then I am gonna call the Doc and see what she thinks. I will keep you posted, but will have my hands full so I will check back in when I can :D


----------



## dawny690

quail said:


> dawny sorry to hear that. but glad its not just me well we can sit out the 2ww together and fxd for 2 bfps.xxx

:dance: F'X for loads of :bfp:'s :yipee: xx


----------



## dawny690

JK1978 said:


> Hey ladies... sorry for the suspense but Laila kept me busy over the weekend. All tests were BFN this weekend. It's 16 DPO and my temps are still up, boobs still sore and no sign of AF. I think I will tell test again tomorrow and if NO AF @ 17DPO then I am gonna call the Doc and see what she thinks. I will keep you posted, but will have my hands full so I will check back in when I can :D

Good luck hun, hope it is a :bfp: for you, some women dont get :bfp:'s til later on like a week or more after af is due so keep testing hun xx


----------



## polaris

Hi girls.

April - Your chart still looks great even though you're getting BFNs I'm still hopeful for you. Probably a good thing that Laila is keeping you so busy, you'd probably be climbing the walls with the suspense!!

Sally - From your chart it does look like you O'd - i don't think you should worry about not getting a really strong line on OPK, I don't know much about them but I know lots of women don't catch the surge at all but as long as you O you are definitely in the running for the BFP!

Quail and Dawny - sorry that the HPTs seem to be playing tricks on you. It's easy for the doc to say to wait before testing but that's hard if you're not sure whereabouts in your cycle you are!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## quail

hi ladies well im sympton spotting now at only 4dpo i just cant wait until i can test dont know how long ill be able to last:rofl:i feel the urge to poas hope all you ladies are well.xx


----------



## sallymuffin

Well my temp was up again this morning so I think I did O. Just been to the docs with my chest infection, nurse asked me if I was pregnant and looked very confused when I said possibly....hopefully lol. Anyway got some antibiotics so should be sorted out soon enough phew!!!

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Sally - it definitely does look like you O'd from your temperatures, I'm sure FF will mark it tomorrow for you. 

Quail - try to resist the POAS urge for a while longer hun, it's way too early!!! Hide all the tests or give them to your OH and tell him not to let you have any till at least 10 or 11 dpo!

Dawny - hope that all is going well with you.

April - I snuck a look at your chart - I am willing your temperature to go back up tomorrow morning!!! Mine actually took a dip like that a few days before I got my BFP and I was convinced AF was on her way but it went back up the next day and the rest is history! So don't give up hope yet! 

I'm doing good, I've a bit more nausea this week but nothing too serious yet luckily. Actually I kind of like it cos it makes it all a bit more real!

Polaris
Talk to you all soon.


----------



## dawny690

polaris said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sally - it definitely does look like you O'd from your temperatures, I'm sure FF will mark it tomorrow for you.
> 
> Quail - try to resist the POAS urge for a while longer hun, it's way too early!!! Hide all the tests or give them to your OH and tell him not to let you have any till at least 10 or 11 dpo!
> 
> Dawny - hope that all is going well with you.
> 
> April - I snuck a look at your chart - I am willing your temperature to go back up tomorrow morning!!! Mine actually took a dip like that a few days before I got my BFP and I was convinced AF was on her way but it went back up the next day and the rest is history! So don't give up hope yet!
> 
> I'm doing good, I've a bit more nausea this week but nothing too serious yet luckily. Actually I kind of like it cos it makes it all a bit more real!
> 
> Polaris
> Talk to you all soon.

Im good thanks hun xx


----------



## JK1978

:witch: Got me :( On to Clomid round two.


----------



## dawny690

Awwwww no April im so so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## polaris

I'm so sorry April. Hope you are feeling OK. I'm really disappointed for you but I hope that next month is the month for you.


----------



## sallymuffin

So sorry to hear that April, lets hope that this month is your lucky month :)

Quail - try and resist the urge for a while to try and avoid dissapointment :)

Polaris - Glad things are going well with you, I get what you mean about the nausea making it all seem real, hope it doesn't get too bad for you though.

FF has marked that I O'd on CD17, but my temp today is a lot lower than it was so I don't think the :spermy: have found their egg this month, I know that sounds so negative I just guess that's what I expect every month now. Nevermind though as I've got my doctors appt on the 20th so if it doesn't stick hopefully they'll begin to be able to tell me why!

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

sallymuffin said:


> So sorry to hear that April, lets hope that this month is your lucky month :)
> 
> Quail - try and resist the urge for a while to try and avoid dissapointment :)
> 
> Polaris - Glad things are going well with you, I get what you mean about the nausea making it all seem real, hope it doesn't get too bad for you though.
> 
> FF has marked that I O'd on CD17, but my temp today is a lot lower than it was so I don't think the :spermy: have found their egg this month, I know that sounds so negative I just guess that's what I expect every month now. Nevermind though as I've got my doctors appt on the 20th so if it doesn't stick hopefully they'll begin to be able to tell me why!
> 
> :hug:

Its still early hun it could go back up again xx


----------



## quail

well ive got nothing to report only that my temps are still high so i assume i did o,5 days ago so just waiting but my @@s are sore but that could be because i only finished breastfeeding 2 weeks ago.x


----------



## polaris

Hi girls - hope you are all OK

Sally - I wouldn't worry too much about one low temperature, I don't think it means anything at all. Your temperature will probably go back up tomorrow. After all, as long as you O and BD at about the right time, you can still get a BFP. Those are the important things, not having a pretty looking chart!

Dawny - hope the 2WW goes by quickly for you hun.

Quail - that's good news that you did O. By the way, I was talking to the midwife on the phone yesterday and she mentioned that when you are breastfeeding, some women still have very small amounts of pregnancy hormone in their system. (I had asked her about when I should get my smear done as it is due and she recommended to wait till after I finish breastfeeding cos the results aren't very reliable and that was the reason she gave). So I thought of you straight away, I wonder if that could be why you were getting faint BFPs cos I know you were breastfeeding until recently.

April - hope you are OK and that Laila is keeping you busy!! Hope you are not getting too many symptoms from the Clomid this month.

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## dawny690

polaris said:


> Hi girls - hope you are all OK
> 
> Sally - I wouldn't worry too much about one low temperature, I don't think it means anything at all. Your temperature will probably go back up tomorrow. After all, as long as you O and BD at about the right time, you can still get a BFP. Those are the important things, not having a pretty looking chart!
> 
> Dawny - hope the 2WW goes by quickly for you hun.
> 
> Quail - that's good news that you did O. By the way, I was talking to the midwife on the phone yesterday and she mentioned that when you are breastfeeding, some women still have very small amounts of pregnancy hormone in their system. (I had asked her about when I should get my smear done as it is due and she recommended to wait till after I finish breastfeeding cos the results aren't very reliable and that was the reason she gave). So I thought of you straight away, I wonder if that could be why you were getting faint BFPs cos I know you were breastfeeding until recently.
> 
> April - hope you are OK and that Laila is keeping you busy!! Hope you are not getting too many symptoms from the Clomid this month.
> 
> Talk to you all soon.

Thanks hun how you feeling? xx


----------



## polaris

Thanks for asking Dawny, I'm feeling in great form this week. I've a few days off work next week so I'm looking forward to chilling out.


----------



## quail

polaris thats really interesting that does make a lot of sense , that bit of info is really helpful thanks,quail.xx


----------



## quail

well ladies i couldnt resist the urge to poas at only 6dpo[i know way too early] and i got a faint second line but it could just be a evap as there only ics,but its gave me something to obsess over,haha.xx


----------



## quail

well tested today at 8dpo and got bfn hoping thats just cause its too early,good luck ladies.xx


----------



## sallymuffin

Well I've managed to get to 9dpo before testing, and then couldn't resist this morning. I think it was a :bfn: but there was an ever so faint pink line on there, now I'm convincing myself that it was a positive lol, I know it won't be though :rofl:

How are the rest of you doing? 

Quail - have you done another test?


----------



## polaris

Wow Sally , that sounds really positive. The line would be bound to be very faint at only 9 dpo. Hoping it gets stronger for you!!


----------



## quail

well got a faint bfp at 9 and 10dpo then today started to bleed very lightly af due tommorow so might be a chemical but tested again and still got faint bfp so i dunno just have to wait and see.xx


----------



## JK1978

Hopefully it's just implantation bleeding which is so common at 9-10 DPO :D Goodluck! Fingers crossed.

Puppy is keeping me mega busy, which is a good thing because I already take my last Clomid pill tonight and we move on to the BD phase :D Sorry I haven't been around much, but I will try and pop in from time to time and get updated :D


----------



## sallymuffin

Hmmmm I think I am out again this month as I have started to bleed a little bit. I've got my doctors appt tomorrow though so hopefully I'll start to find out what the problems are :)

OH has just texted me to tell me that he's got his appt for his sample through for the 31st march too yay!

Hope you are all well x


----------



## sallymuffin

Had my appt at the docs this morning, got to go back later on for a blood test and then again on the 9th april for my Day 21 test.

I was a bit apprehensive about going this morning as I'm not very good at discussing anything with the doctor :blush:, I think that she could tell this though and was very nice and chatty :) so I relaxed very quickly (I know it sounds pathetic but I've always had an irrational fear of doctors and hospitals :?

I'm a little bit confused with the whole thing atm as she asked me about the regularity of my periods and then told me that that sounded perfectly normal and she didn't think that there would be any problems (possibly just to put my mind at rest) and then went on to ask a lot of questions about my OH - had he fathered any other children with anyone else etc, but my OH's doctor basically told him that it was highly likely that any problems would be with me but that he would send him for a test if he wanted. 

I know I'm going on a bit and whinging, but I don't think I feel that good about some other doctor basically telling my OH that it's my fault when he's never met me or seen my medical records, feels a bit wrong somehow???

Anyway rant over, how are all you others doing?

S. x


----------



## quail

was a chemical im now on cd3 of probably another very long cycle the 2ww seems such a long way of.xx


----------



## polaris

Hi Sally - that is a bit frustrating your OH's doctors attitude!! What is he basing his assumptions on!!! At least you are both getting checked out though, I hope you get some answers soon.

Quail, sorry that :witch: got you hun, I hope the cycle is not as long as you are fearing it could be.

April - glad to hear that your newest addition to the family is keeping you busy, haven't heard from you in a while, hope that all is good with you. What stage are you at in your cycle, are you finished taking the Clomid yet?

Polaris


----------



## JK1978

Hey ladies :D Sorry for being MIA so much.

Polaris. I am on CD14.. no sign of O just yet. Last Clomid pill was CD9 and it's kicking my butt with hot flashes, night sweats, fatigue and crabbiness this cycle! Hope that means it works this time!

Sally, are you full on AF? :( sorry bout the BFN so far (if that's still the case) Fingers crossed that you'll update that you got a BFP and the bleeding stopped. 

Quail So sorry the witch got you :( 

I'm gonna make an April BFP update for the first page this week! May April Showers bring Christmas surprises :D


----------



## sallymuffin

The :witch: definitely got me again :cry: maybe this time we'll be lucky though.

It's not long until we'll find out what the problem is I guess (if there is one).

Sorry the witch got you quail.

April - hopefully you feeling so rotten is because it's going to work this cycle :)

Hope you are all well!

S. x


----------



## quail

sorry the witch got you sallymuffin fxd for next month you never know we might both get christmas babies.xx


----------



## sallymuffin

quail said:


> sorry the witch got you sallymuffin fxd for next month you never know we might both get christmas babies.xx


I really really hope so, according to FF if it did happen this month I would actually be due on Christmas day arrrggghhhhhhhh :)


----------



## quail

i would be due around christmas day as well ,that would be great if we both got bfps,fxd.xx


----------



## sallymuffin

Yeah it would be awesome. :)

My OH told me yesterday that he'd had a dream that he was phoning his mum on Christmas day to tell her she'd got another beautiful baby grandaughter. I'm hoping dreams can come true as that would be brilliant! Although I think his mum would propably like a baby grandson after having 2 other grandaughters off her other children lol


----------



## quail

well im on cd11 and no sign of o, yet just brought some preseed this month hs anybody had any experiance with this?.xx


----------



## quail

well im on cd14 an still no sign of o, though i did get a bit of fening today on my microscope so im hoping o, is just around the corner hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## JK1978

Hey ladies. Sorry to hear about AF for you, Sally and Quail. :( Unfortunately, nothing to report here on the baby making front. My chart is not indicating ovulation at all yet, so I am bummed on that, but unsure if the Clomid is screwing with my temps, or it's for real no O :S So frustrating since last cycle my chart was picture perfect and so very clear. I decided to wait it out, though. Rather then get put on Provera to induce AF like I suspect my Doc would just go ahead and do, I am curious to see if AF would come (or fingers crossed maybe a surprise BFP!) Then at CD 35 or so, if no AF or BFP, then submit to the Provera.

I haev had much distraction to keep me occupied though LOL. My little Laila is growing leaps and bounds and just amazes me how smart she is and how fast she is adjusting. We are still working on the pee inside, but she wont poop anywhere but out in the yard, so for that I am greatful. She just learned SIT and is working on LAY DOWN, but needs help with NO BARK, and COME. She HATES her leash LOL really anything that keeps her confined is her enemy 

My friend adopted her sister and they play frequently and well together, plus our neighbor has a boxer that quickly became her BFF too. 

Here are a few of my favorite pics :D

First Bath :D

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00673.jpg

Smothering Kissy Face :D

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00696.jpg

Quilty face. LET ME OUT OF THIS PLAY PEN!!!

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00671.jpg

Her sister, Emma

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00625.jpg

And finally, my favorite, asleep at last :D

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb81/JuicyKiwi78/Laila/DSC00639.jpg


----------



## polaris

Oh wow, Laila is just SO cute. I love the one of her in the playpen - she looks so adorable with those sad 'let me out' eyes!! Sounds like she is definitely keeping you busy in the nicest possible way! Well done on the training, it will be well worth the effort in the end. 

Sorry to hear that O is elusive this month, you never know maybe it will be the surprise :bfp:. It's frustrating cos your chart was so clear last month but after all a pretty chart is not the most important thing!

Love the new front page by the way!


----------



## quail

well im on cd16 and had 3 days of ewcm but no pos on opk yet so im getting plenty of bd in anyway im just hoping o, is on its way.xx


----------



## JK1978

How's everyone doing? Nothing to report here. I am still thinking no O this cycle. I *might* have O'd on CD18,19 ish... with a slow rise after... but I am leaning more towards no O. Ugh, feels like a wasted cycle. 

I am debating when/if to call the doc and get on Provera to get this cycle over with. I'm kinda torn, because part of me still thinks there may be a shot, and part of me highly doubts it. I guess I will wait a few more days to see what my temp does, then make the call.

Anyway, hope all is well with everyone :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi April,
I had a look at your chart - I see what you mean, it is kind of hard to say. But you had the positive OPK and you did have a gradual temperature rise after that, but it's just that your temperatures have been a bit up and down since which makes it hard to read. I would wait a few days to see what happens, if you did O on CD18 or 19 you would be coming close to the end of the 2WW in the next few days so maybe if you don't get BFP or AF then contact the doctor? I hope that you did O, it's so frustrating when signs aren't clear!!
Good to hear from you though - i had been wondering how you were getting on.


----------



## JK1978

Thanks. It was my thoughts too, about waiting it out, at least for a few days. Been kinda bummed about this cycle and moody, to boot. I tend to shy away when I am like that, as not to bring people around me down, so I have just been submerging myself in work and my puppy. Feeling a bit more optimistic today and trying not to let things get me down.

How's everything going with your pregnancy? Feeling OK? Hope so!!! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

It's just horrible not really knowing what your body is doing. And feeling that you are doing everything you can and sometimes it can feel like nothing works. I'm glad you have Laila to take your mind off things. But it's fine to chat to us as well if you are feeling down, sometimes it can help a bit just to off-load your negative feelings and worries. I tend to hide myself away when I'm feeling down so I know exactly where you are coming from, but I suppose I'm just saying that we are here to listen if you need us!

Thanks for asking, everything seems to be going well (fingers crossed). I have on and off m.s. but I have only actually got sick twice so I guess I've been pretty lucky so far. To be honest I'm glad I do have m.s. even though it can get you down, because if I didn't have it I would be worrying even more than I already am about all the things that might go wrong. I still have three weeks to wait for my scan - seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## JK1978

Thanks for understanding. I bet the wait is killing you!!! It will be worth it, though, when you get to see your little one on the screen! With me, it was taken at 7 weeks, and there wasnt much really to see. You'll get to see so much more by then!


----------



## polaris

Thanks, that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## quail

good luck with your pregnancy polaris,well im on 3dpo and its all very boring just waiting until i can test if i conceive this cycle the baby would be due dec27 i already have one on the 19th so that would be fun lol.xx


----------



## JK1978

How's everyone doing? Hope all is well. Anyone testing soon?

Well, I called the doctor because my temps flattened out to pre-O temps, and tested BFN. Had enough and want to get this cycle overwith already. She had me come in for a progesterone draw, even though I know for a fact there was no O this cycle. As I suspected, it was 0.7 so I start Provera today. 

The good news is, I think she realizes she may need to be more active in my cycle, because I am to go in for blood on CD 2 or 3 to have levels checked instead of the usual "take your clomid, call me 14 days after..." deal that I was doing. 

She made no mention to the nurse as to me taking Clomid again this cycle. So she said she would ask her and let me know. I am hoping it wont just be a guinea pig cycle... but either way, its something different this cycle.


----------



## polaris

At least it sounds like she is looking to do some further investigations, so that has to be a good thing. Sorry that this cycle has been a write-off. At least because you're charting you have a better idea of what's going on. It's frustrating though!!


----------

